# the lounge HIP HOP/RAP thread



## melange

I feel there are too many "
UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ assholes on here", and that the rap community is left out.....


soooo

let's make this thread about hiphop/rap



what are you into/listening too?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqd5SNDD4Lg


Reflection Eternal - In This World



(ATTENTION MODS-PLEASE DO NOT CLOSE - I NEED THIS IN MY LIFE)


----------



## melange

just what I thought

sorry it is not techno or metal cocksuckers


<<<drunk


----------



## TALLY 2.0

When it comes to rap, I pretty much listen to old skool down south shit. Ya know, muzik you can kick back n smoke a joint to. Pimp shit. Before it all got crunk.















,,,just to name a few off the top.


----------



## melange

goooood shit Tally


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Im also a fan of oldskool 90s hip hop too. 

Anything by A Tribe Called Quest, but this is my fav album of all their stuff





And also De La Soul is the shit too.


----------



## melange

dude that is all classic awesome shit


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Yeah, I used to get crunk back in like 04, but I feel like Im too old to get on that level anymore.


----------



## SkagKush

alright.....

eyedea and abilities / oliver hart http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcPvZkLb6rI 

celph titled http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoYhksIvZn4

apathy  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URFuweysmLE&feature=related

celph and ap  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFGHJg8pw64

eminem  and well, you know.....haha


----------



## jam uh weezy

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Im also a fan of oldskool 90s hip hop too.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDdXo7inuuA


----------



## TALLY 2.0

^Hell yeah, I remember that. Good Track.

Ever bump this back in the day?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZ7DBSzpaSY


----------



## melange

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVQUS1SqPvM


----------



## slortaone

just a cuppla


----------



## Bill

One of the best rap albums of all time.
Haven't listened to it in years though... 







*NSFW*: 



_I didn't wanna take his life but the nigga tried to run and get away with me yayo
YOUR RENTS DUE MUTHFUCKA_


----------



## trainwreckmolly

fuck bone thugs.  they came into my restaurant to get hammered (were a microbrewery), start harassing some of the hot female servers that work there, left the bartenders $5 on a $70 check, and almost got kicked out.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like ole school gangsta rap and chicano rap:
Wicked Minds




Mr.Capone-E




Lil Rob




Spanky Loco




Mr. Criminal


----------



## `bLow?

oh hi great albums.

a lot have been mentioned but:

big l - lifestylez ov the poor and dangerous
jay z - reasonable doubt
big daddy kane - its a big daddy thing
dead prez - lets get free, revolutionary but gangsta
gangstarr - the ownerz
jadakiss - kiss the game goodbye
50 cent - get rich or die trying, power of the dollar
nas - illmatic


----------



## melange

Drake ft. Lil Wayne - Ransom


----------



## Pharcyde

*JUDAS PRIEST - BREAKIN THE LAW*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7znh0KR5s


----------



## melange




----------



## `bLow?

wait, judas priest isnt rap OR hiphop...


----------



## Pharcyde

`bLow? said:


> wait, judas priest isnt rap OR hiphop...



Its way too hardcore for rap to touch it.......it flat out tells you to break the law.possibly kills yourself


----------



## `bLow?

ur right, rap never encourages lawlessness.


----------



## melange

rap is all about educated niggas


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

melange said:


> just what I thought
> 
> sorry it is not techno or metal cocksuckers
> 
> 
> <<<drunk



its 11:55 am here, where the fuck do u live...?


----------



## `bLow?

az - the format

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl9NzwTZwXs


----------



## Pharcyde

No only satans minions can do that


----------



## melange

ChemicalSmiles said:


> its 11:55 am here, where the fuck do u live...?



nigga I am on the east coast

sorry I keep it partying all night


----------



## Pharcyde

melange said:


> rap is all about educated niggas



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVzhvz3S7FI


----------



## `bLow?

producers:

rza
premo
alchemist
large professor
bumpy knuckles
hi-tek


----------



## melange

Yo Gotti - Who Hotter Than Me


----------



## melange

`bLow? said:


> producers:
> 
> rza
> premo
> alchemist
> large professor
> bumpy knuckles



manny fresh
swizz beats
bangledesh


----------



## Pharcyde

Dj Jazzy Jeff n The Fresh Prince
Aaron Carter
Marky Mark & The Funky Bunch
Snow


----------



## melange

man quit trolling the thread godamnit

I dont have many things on here

I want this


----------



## Pharcyde

Fine..............

I guess I like........
Binary Star


----------



## `bLow?

CNN - Invincible

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2h-vjsqpsnY


----------



## lonewolf13

i used to like it when groups like Onyx and Public Enemy or Ice-T got w/ metal/hardcore bands in the early 90's.


----------



## captainballs

jadakiss
Styles P
50 Cent
Tony Yayo
Nicki Minaj
Jim Jones
Freaky Zekey

Only real shit is allowed in my posts. None of that Justin Bieber white wristwatch shit that you guys like.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I don't know if I want to smack you for poor musical choices or for not being funny.


----------



## captainballs

I understand that other people can't comprehend the feeling when Jim Jones says "Jones!" after describing something awesome. It's on a whole other wavelength from that fake bullshit like Immortal Technique, Big L, etc, where people talk about how many rhymes they can bust over a triple rainbow.


----------



## Pharcyde

captainballs said:


> I understand that other people can't comprehend the feeling when Jim Jones says "Jones!" after describing something awesome. It's on a whole other wavelength from that fake bullshit like Immortal Technique, Big L, etc, where people talk about how many rhymes they can bust over a triple rainbow.



and hilarity ensued


----------



## captainballs

Really though, those guys are at home playing X-Men and Hot Wheels. They look outside and see Jim Jones and 50 Cent pointing at buildings, dividing up the city, and they look back at their X-Men and Hot Wheels, and they look again outside, and things get all twisted up. They invent these imaginary, cross-dimensional villains who are self-elected heroes of the working class while not realizing that the working class is really also just worshiping 50 Cent and Jim Jones.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

This is America.  No one cares about the working class.


----------



## Pharcyde

EbowTheLetter said:


> This is America.  No one cares about the working class.



MMMmm how bourgeois


----------



## captainballs

That's right. And it's grown to such psychosis that the working class don't even care about themselves. They are disgusted with the lifestyles and culture of everything they see around them - indeed their entire reality - so their only mental escape is the ideal reality presented by the likes of Jim Jones and 50 Cent. And the characters in these false realities, as a matter of course, show utter disdain for the working class sufferer and for working class suffering. As a result, the microscopic fraction of the working class who become independent of a slave-driving employer use their voice to reiterate the disgust the working class should have for themselves. It is a circle with no end.

Jones!


----------



## Pharcyde

captainballs said:


> that's right. And it's grown to such psychosis that the working class don't even care about themselves. They are disgusted with the lifestyles and culture of everything they see around them - indeed their entire reality - so their only mental escape is the ideal reality presented by the likes of jim jones and 50 cent. And the characters in these false realities, as a matter of course, show utter disdain for the working class sufferer and for working class suffering. As a result, the microscopic fraction of the working class who become independent of a slave-driving employer use their voice to reiterate the disgust the working class should have for themselves. It is a circle with no end.
> 
> Jones!



baallliiinnnnn


----------



## captainballs

Nightmares of a trap star
White T's, Nike Airs, and a fast car

Jones!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

What's Jim Jones say about furries?


----------



## Pharcyde

ebowtheletter said:


> what's jim jones say about furries?




baaaaalllliiiinn


----------



## captainballs

EbowTheLetter said:


> What's Jim Jones say about furries?



Got plenty ways to taste the fur (all manner)

Jones!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I feel that furries are underrepresented in hip hop and rap.  I think we may have found your calling, cap'n.

Jones!, etc.


----------



## captainballs

I'm about my paper. If I start producing furry rap, then I demand a forum used specifically for marketing my music, accepting donations. The Lounge will do as a temporary solution.


----------



## Pharcyde

Tear this motherfucker down


----------



## lonewolf13

is this the R. Kelly appreciation thread?


----------



## melange

t.i. - what you know about that


----------



## Kenickie




----------



## `bLow?

big l - size em up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNSvgbjNcRw


----------



## slortaone

trainwreckmolly said:


> fuck bone thugs.  they came into my restaurant to get hammered (were a microbrewery), start harassing some of the hot female servers that work there, left the bartenders $5 on a $70 check, and almost got kicked out.



haha, cunts. i think im going to see em next week
$20 for a ticket! broke ass niggas


----------



## captainballs

I think Bone Thugz broke and they ain't getting money
They can't cop the cars with no roof when it gets sunny


----------



## slortaone

we dont talk to police

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQNmdsDcRmk


----------



## slortaone

smut peddlers - one by one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEie6Q44c10


----------



## captainballs

^What's the name of that Bun B song with the hypnotic sound of kids singing something in the background? It's new, and it's probably one of the best tracks I've ever heard. There's a remix with Jay Z floating around somewhere, but I can['t find it.


----------



## slortaone

i have no idea, captain.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Woop! Woop!


----------



## slortaone

c-bo and yukmouth - shes a hoe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_YW22M7fKU

westside connection - the gangster the killer and the dope dealer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PM5YWZnhIs


i like this thread melange.

niggas run out and get your cookies.


----------



## `bLow?

cassidy feat beanie sigel & fabulous - you already know

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoFI4O91Y8U


----------



## slortaone

punks jump up to get beat down!

im listening to some fucking classics over here.


----------



## `bLow?

i bomb atomically...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzwIRClUJIc


----------



## slortaone

`bLow? said:


> i bomb atomically...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzwIRClUJIc



LYRICALLY PeFORM ARMED ROBBERY

mobb deep - shook ones
biggie - gimme the loot, kick in the door, dead wrong
jay z and biggie - brooklyns finest


----------



## `bLow?

slortaone said:


> LYRICALLY PeFORM ARMED ROBBERY
> 
> jay z and biggie - brooklyns finest



possibly my favorite song ever.

'hit ya, back split ya, fuck fist fights and lame scuffles pillow case to your face make the shell muffled shoot your daughter in the calf muscle fuck a tussle, nickel-plated sprinkle coke on the floor, make it drug related, most hated'


----------



## captainballs

Jadakiss - A Millie Freestyle

Jadakiss, Styles P - I Get Money Freestyle

Young Jeezy - Rock Song


----------



## lonewolf13

title should be changed to "  the lounge HIP HOP HURRAY ...HO, ...HAY... HO / rap thread"


----------



## captainballs

It should be called "the real thread" and people should have their posts deleted if they put in Tech 9Ne and KRS-One bullshit.


----------



## lonewolf13

Domino -Ghetto Jam


----------



## chainsawr

melange said:


> sorry it is not techno or metal cocksuckers



fuck you, i prefer techno post-metalcore.


----------



## `bLow?

if u mention ATCQ or wu-tang u should have ur postcount reset.


----------



## chainsawr

`bLow? said:


> if u mention ATCQ or wu-tang u should have ur postcount reset.



come see me, 36 wu-tang drive apt 12


----------



## lonewolf13

Scrappy-Loco - Street Life


----------



## captainballs

Wu Tang grapples a mountain of dicks.


----------



## `bLow?

my boy robbed one of the RZAs houses in jersey..they were fuckin around and they found this house with a big wu symbol in red rocks so they went to see if anyone was there.

long story short he ended up with a coat..possibly a wu member's.


----------



## captainballs

Probably from Burlington Coat Factory.


----------



## lonewolf13

more like Factory2U


----------



## `bLow?

probably with PCP all over it.


----------



## slortaone

wu-tang forever


----------



## captainballs

Better check if there's a black dildo in one of the pockets.


----------



## slortaone

captainballs said:


> Probably from Burlington Coat Factory.



is that a GZA reference playa? killah hillz 10304


----------



## lonewolf13

click me

lol again  again


----------



## slortaone

one thing about music when its real they get scared 
got us slavin for the welfare
im down for guerilla warefare
all my nikkas put your guns in the air if you really dont care


----------



## captainballs

Young Jeezy back in this bitch. Thought he had a fan the way he blows that money.


----------



## lonewolf13

Adventures of GrandMasterFlash on Wheels of Steel


----------



## melange

Slim Thug - Gangsta Ft. Z-Ro


----------



## `bLow?

big l and jay-z hot 97 freestyle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYfKMIdoJL0

where im from niggas jewels get run like red lights


----------



## lonewolf13

Newcleus - Jam on it


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Ice Cream Paint Job


----------



## lonewolf13

Kurtis Blow - Basketball


----------



## captainballs

melange said:


> Slim Thug - Gangsta Ft. Z-Ro



Gangsta, Gangsta G-A-N-G-S-T-A


----------



## melange

captainballs said:


> Gangsta, Gangsta G-A-N-G-S-T-A



shit is so chill


----------



## `bLow?

if ur gonna listen to wayne..

cannon remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB6LKW7cDRU


----------



## melange

`bLow? said:


> if ur gonna listen to wayne..
> 
> cannon remix
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB6LKW7cDRU



fuckin nice


LIL WAYNE - MIKE TYSON FLOW


----------



## `bLow?

wayne - boom

off da drought 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eguQcZCuFn0


----------



## lonewolf13

Lil Rob- Bring out the freak in you


----------



## slortaone

Curren$y and Wiz Khalifa, doin big thangs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfdbMc_nKk4


----------



## chainsawr

captainballs said:


> Probably from Burlington Coat Factory.



Nah, Mens Warehouse dawg. Your gonna like the way ya look, I guarantee it


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne-Gossip


----------



## melange

Busta Rhymes - Throw It Up ft. Lil' Wayne & Ludacris


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Damn, melange. Your thread blew up.


----------



## melange

I KNOW RIGHT!

thanks to ya'll niggas


----------



## slortaone

some classic ODB joints. so good.

odb and method man - raw hide
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO9i4vmY4yk&feature=related

odb - protect ya neck 2 the zoo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrv3SSpncPM&feature=related


----------



## TALLY 2.0

OK. So, anyone who knows UGK knows that one of the members is named Bun-B. So, what the fuck does that even mean. Is it short for "hamburger bun-b". lol

Ive been a UGK fan for years and I have no clue and I was hoping maybe someone would know.


----------



## melange

lol I love UGK and i have no clue myself

hamburger bun b lmao


Bun B - You're Everything 


minus pimp c


----------



## slortaone

odb - dirty dancin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpRQhKQGCWI&feature=related

3 6 mafia - gotta stay high
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPrOVplFNZ8

meth and red - da rockwilder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTXje6Y6R_U&feature=related

wu-tang - protect ya neck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GDPZpRmTg0

oh and gravediggaz, of course...





pass the shovel - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8r9_yqHup8&feature=related
diary of a madman -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE-5Q_xyiwo
1800-suicide - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTXeg-Swq9w


----------



## melange

damn son, I didnt know you guys listen to the good stuff there "down unda"


----------



## slortaone

necro - whos your daddy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiDFVxxiS9E&feature=related

necro - i need drugs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiTPzeAGnyE&feature=related

RIP Uncle Howie


----------



## Kenickie

`bLow? said:


> i bomb atomically...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzwIRClUJIc



christ, one of the best hip hop songs to ever hit the fucking ghettoblasters


trumped only by this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkIrd-aThmY

ooooh baby i like it RAW

i'm fucking loving yelawolf right now, fuckin' white boy from Bama, D's would be proud

heres to you D's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCkLqpqBMXc


----------



## Lucy Noeno

TALLY 2.0 said:


> OK. So, anyone who knows UGK knows that one of the members is named Bun-B. So, what the fuck does that even mean. Is it short for "hamburger bun-b". lol
> 
> Ive been a UGK fan for years and I have no clue and I was hoping maybe someone would know.




UGK all day every day. smoke a sweet for the pimp.

I love that houston shit.


----------



## slortaone

most dont melange
ive always been down with good stuff haha

this album really is awesome





AOTP - Bloody Tears (uncensored) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aCKx_cvmII&feature=related

Army of the Pharaohs - Dump the Clip 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wLtLAEbw3w

aotp - seven
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WunnKa4tBl8&feature=related


----------



## Kenickie

holy shit did i just see a riconen?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rhDC0yGZJE&NR=1

dope man on the corner droppin' quarters like a wishin' well

bonus points for anyone who can count how many times big boi shows up in this video


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I dont know how many people grew up listenin to Project Pat, but that is my shit. His new stuff not so much, but his old shit, before he went to jail, was fucking classic shit.













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SpNeH_Q4Y4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1S-M3DFBuA


----------



## melange

triumph is such a good song

but this is my fav wu song

Wu-Tang Clan feat. Isaac Hayes - I can't go to sleep


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Lucy Noeno said:


> UGK all day every day. smoke a sweet for the pimp.
> 
> I love that houston shit.



Hell yeah, bro. Good to see ya.


----------



## Kenickie

hey those who like Houston ---

have you heard the Houston for Dummies mixtape?

dope fucking shit even if Chamillionare mixes up vertical and horizontal lines lol


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Hey Kenickie, you know bout this here from back in the day?


----------



## slortaone

Celph Titled - Real Villains 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYAh828_FEg&feature=related

mobb deep - shook ones (no one posted this yet??
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cP0wsET8__Y

ra the rugged man is dope





chains - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZHoroQLNNQ&feature=related
lessons - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WyiA5cxjG0

even 5 year old white girls be rappin today
on the play ground like go shawty its yer birthday


----------



## Kenickie

where the fuck are the one hit wonders in hurrr?

a fucking so drunk the frat boys sing it song showcasing NOLA people throwin down

dick bandit, done landed


to all the ladies, havin' babies without no drama

FUCK KATRINA

where the fuck is the god damn NOLA BOUNCE in this fucking thread? god damn y'all, here is some bounce for y'all

i don't pop no mo', i LEAN, i'm not rollin', i'm LEANING


----------



## Kenickie

_oh please_ tally, OF COURSE  i know that NOLA shit, Hot Boys, my sister has been in love with Lil Wayne since before that boy's balls dropped.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

but YOUNG MULA BAABY came from NOLA


----------



## TALLY 2.0

One hit wonders, ya say...

Remember this shit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQxTgruA41E


----------



## Kenickie

this is a great podcast mixed by diplo of all NOLA rap/bounce artists. AND ITS FREE so fucking get that shit


----------



## Kenickie

7th ward fucking represent! 3rd ward represent!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpTxSG3P8fc

Soulja


----------



## melange

I don't fuck too much with dipset(juelz is tight)

but J.R. Writer spits that crack foreal

JR Writer - To Be A Diplomat


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Kenickie said:


> _oh please_ tally, OF COURSE  i know that NOLA shit, Hot Boys, my sister has been in love with Lil Wayne since before that boy's balls dropped.



Hell yeah, I remember listening to that shit when Cash Money first came out back in 9 or 10th grade. 

Did yall ever get into Master P and No Limit when they were big back in the day a lil before Cash Money?

TRU -No LImit Soldiers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlWks8jTpBA

You know about that?


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Why are cities down south in wards. I remember killtown was in wards.


----------



## melange

Kenickie said:


> 7th ward fucking represent! 3rd ward represent!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpTxSG3P8fc
> 
> Soulja



fuck yea

classic


----------



## slortaone

lounge has good taste in rap

melange i think rico came back for this thread
post up some eazy


----------



## Kenickie

soulja's second line 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_ALv18KAmA

 RIP SOULJA

that's Rebirth playing for him --- they did this song together

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRNAz63F7Qc


----------



## Kenickie

Lucy Noeno said:


> Why are cities down south in wards. I remember killtown was in wards.



new orleans (i THINK) is the only city divided entirely into wards --- and within each of those wards a very distinct, different neighborhood. example: Soulja Slim is from the 3rd ward, and from within the third ward he's from the Magnolia neighborhood.

lots of southern cities have wards (meaning, projects -- atlanta has the "fourth ward" which used to be entirely projects) but NOLA is the only one I know of that divides the whole city into wards. Louisiana is the only state besides Alaska to use a word other than "County" -- they are split into Parishes.


----------



## melange

Petersburg, VA(where trey songz hails from), like 10 minutes from richmond, is also divided into wards


----------



## Kenickie

damn son, i guess if you're gonna be gangsta you gotta be from a fucking ward

wards for life

okay so this thread is lacking on the ladies and i'm not doing my job reppin' ATL, and seeing as I live here, this is a major failure

RIP LEFT EYE, lol check out her huge fucking Falcons tattoo when she starts rappin (also thizzerforshizzer calls me Tionne/T-Boz and it's hilarious)

two ATL badasses in one video:

Big Boi & Gucci Mane -- Shine Blockas


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I used to know a girl named Jenny Ward.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Gucci what the fucks youse stankin nigga

Gucci burr burr


----------



## melange

speakin of gucci


Gucci Mane - Gucci Time








BRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Kenickie

probably the best boys to come out of Georgia, and probably the best production ever heard on a rap song ever

bombs over bagdad


----------



## slortaone

nice additions kenickie, bombs over baghdad is dope

how about some freestyles

Big L and Jay-Z Freestyle - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYfKMIdoJL0

Notorious B.I.G. - The Wickedest Freestyle - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1njR8DgS3tg&feature=related

biggie at 17, classic video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hbwdAOogBw

Big L vs Notorious B.I.G - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxtuLxtyJoA&feature=fvw

Jay-Z freestyle 97 diss - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW9gYVgBnls

Nas Jay-Z diss  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inyoiKjVe0I&feature=related

Jay-Z nas diss - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvBTHhEFeJo&feature=related

havent seen much 2pac in here.
2pac Freestyle In Jail - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLq-yuDSHtQ


----------



## melange

speakin of Pac...

2pac - thugs get lonely too


----------



## Lucy Noeno

FREE T.I.P. i


----------



## melange

T.I. - Stand Up Ft. Trick Daddy ,Lil Jon And Lil Wayne



Urban Legend was with out a doubt my favorite t.i. album


Wayne crushes at the end btw


----------



## Kenickie

fucken LOL


----------



## Kenickie

when i went to NOLA for Halloween i saw this shirt fucking everywhere


----------



## TALLY 2.0

TI - Man, i cannot believe he went and fucked his parole up. I honestly felt bad for him. His career is over now.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Yeah his career is over. All the tracks I listened to from king uncaged. uhh weren't the best also.


----------



## melange

I want one of those shirts

I have also always wanted a jeezy snowman shirt


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Lucy Noeno said:


> Yeah his career is over. All the tracks I listened to from king uncaged. uhh weren't the best also.



Yeah. I just still have a place in my heart for the dude because of Urban Legend. That cd is fucking classic. Like Rolling Stones classic.


----------



## captainballs

Snowman bitch - I ride two seaters (nrooooooom)!


----------



## melange

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Yeah. I just still have a place in my heart for the dude because of Urban Legend. That cd is fucking classic. Like Rolling Stones classic.



"You're gonna make me bring a Chevy to a real slow creep
My nigga's hanging out the window, mouth full of gold teeth"


----------



## melange

speakin of jeezy 

Young Jeezy - Air Forces


----------



## TALLY 2.0

captainballs said:


> Snowman bitch - I ride two seaters (nrooooooom)!



Why do some black people shine? Look at the dude on the left. The whole side of his face is shining so bright that its almost blinding me. 

I mean, white people dont shine, latinos dont shine, fuckin eskimos dont shine. 

I wanna fuckin shine.


----------



## captainballs

It's black people's turn.


----------



## melange

fucking classic

Snoop Dogg ft. Dr Dre-Deep Cover 


YOU MIGHT BE 5 0


----------



## melange

Dr Dre feat Snoop Dogg - Next Episode (From "The Up In Smoke Tour" DVD)


----------



## Kenickie

hmm, someone *cough cough* says I should move this thread to NEMD... Whatchu loungers think? Would you keep blowing this thread up over there?


----------



## melange

man i never even go over there

I get lost leaving the lounge, one time I got drunk and wandered off into aus social and woke up 3 days later in SLR


----------



## Lucy Noeno

keep it here they're all hipsters last time I checked. I hate hipsters they should all get raped by a pack of well endowed black men while they have go SQUEE SQUEE or they'll bring out the assmaster 5000 which is a spiked vulcanized rubber 10 inch diamater dildo that shoots pure capascian.

it's name is buck and it's here to fuck.


----------



## Kenickie

fuckin LOL melange

well this former NEMD mod is like... Why does the lounge have music threads when we have music forums and I'm like all the rap threads there suck it's just 2oclockbeanfiend talking about Eminem day in day out and then the thread dying because no one cares about Eminem, and they were like well shouldn't you try and fix that and I was like I'm not moving the thread and they were like FINE but this is why NEMD sucks cuz Lounge mods won't help and then I said he wasn't getting any pussy tonight and he shut up.


----------



## captainballs

Kenickie said:


> hmm, someone *cough cough* says I should move this thread to NEMD... Whatchu loungers think? Would you keep blowing this thread up over there?



NEMD is full of people who don't understand rap music. Every time I start to talk about Jim Jones, some douche has to rant about how Immortal Technique does way more triple rainbow axels than the rappers I like.


----------



## melange

lol thanks Kenickie

agreed - the only time I posted there was a few weeks ago, I posted a couple rap videos or something and got no love


----------



## Lucy Noeno

NEDM fucking hates rap last time I checked. 

We're outcasts for liking rap music. The internet has left me in despair.


----------



## Kenickie

alright, it stays put. Keep blowin this shit up, I'll see y'all after church tomorrow, gotta see my saints

nighty nighty Lounge


----------



## melange

night night sweet dreams


----------



## melange

WAKE UP MUTHA FUCKKKKAs






Diddy-Dirty Money feat. T.I. - Hello Good Morning


----------



## melange

slortaone said:


> lounge has good taste in rap
> 
> melange i think rico came back for this thread
> post up some eazy



I am glad rico is back


----------



## slortaone

yo melange


*NSFW*: 










i got some ghostface playing






260 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO35_WbNAeM


----------



## melange

oh I like my nigga


----------



## captainballs

melange said:


> WAKE UP MUTHA FUCKKKKAs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diddy-Dirty Money feat. T.I. - Hello Good Morning








The arsonist who burn with his pen regardless
Slaying all these Earthlings and fake foreigners


----------



## melange

J.R.Writer - What you know about crack


----------



## Kenickie

fucking cannot get ENOUGH of yelawolf

i know i know

but he's so great


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Kenickie said:


> fuckin LOL melange
> 
> well this former NEMD mod is like... Why does the lounge have music threads when we have music forums and I'm like all the rap threads there suck it's just 2oclockbeanfiend talking about Eminem day in day out and then the thread dying because no one cares about Eminem, and they were like well shouldn't you try and fix that and I was like I'm not moving the thread and they were like FINE but this is why NEMD sucks cuz Lounge mods won't help and then I said he wasn't getting any pussy tonight and he shut up.



This is why I hate white people sometimes. Always complaining n shit. Making me look bad.


----------



## slortaone

fuck yeah cb, daytona 500






i gotta go to work, ill be bumping this


----------



## brandy42

Only in Chile.

And I bet it wasn't the cold either. (No really, thank fk they all got out alive)

Free Sunglasses tho.....


----------



## melange

I am playing around in fl studio now


----------



## captainballs

I'm going to get down on some FL and produce some raps that will make NEMD shutup forever.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Kenickie said:


> fucking cannot get ENOUGH of yelawolf
> 
> i know i know
> 
> but he's so great



flash in the pan.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ he's cool cuz he's got WOLF in his name


----------



## EbowTheLetter

o i c


----------



## `bLow?

black star - thieves in the night

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LQiuQ1xIBM


----------



## trainwreckmolly

I pack heat niggaaaaa


----------



## Lucy Noeno

lol FL studio. I made the a milli beat and the lemonade beat with it. because that's exactly where they came from.


----------



## melange

Lucy Noeno said:


> lol FL studio. I made the a milli beat and the lemonade beat with it. because that's exactly where they came from.



yea it is def pretty good software


----------



## slortaone

vomit spit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S5vaHVD2-w&feature=related

all outta ale - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JRvkk_cZno

one for the money, two for the better green
three for methylenedioxymethamphetamine


----------



## melange

Get 'Em- Lil Wayne


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I wanna get you in the back seat windows up
That's the way you like to fuck, clogged up fog alert
Rip the pants and rip the shirt, ruff sex make it hurt
In the garden all in the dirt
Roll around Georgia Brown that's the way I like it twerk
Legs jerk, overworked, underpaid but don't be afraid
In the sun or up in the shade
On the top of my escalade
Maybe your girl and my friend can trade; tag team, off the ropes!
On the ocean or in the boat! Factories or on hundred spokes!
What about up in the candy sto' that chocolate chocolate make it melt
Whips and chains, handcuffs, smack a little booty up with my belt
Scream help play my game; dracula man I'll get my fangs
Horseback and I'll get my reigns, school teacher let me get my grades


----------



## `bLow?

fat joe feat ashanti - whats luv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWbBeXg9HSQ


----------



## Kenickie

dunno, it's about fucking time someone started repping Bama


----------



## jam uh weezy

i remember being 16, working a full time job, making about $450 a week. everyday afterwork i would smoke a fat bowl and just lie on my bed listening to hip hop to squelch the thoughts of me wondering what the fuck i am doing graduating high school at night working full time and spending all of my hard earned money on weed.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I remember being 16, grindin in the trap house, making about $5000 a week. everyday after work I would drank a cup and just lie on my be listening to young jeezy and T.I. to tell me I run these streets and I'm just doin my job and high school is for idiots and spending all my hard money on 22 inch rims and 4 15 inch subs for my cadillac fleetwood and saving up for a phantom.


----------



## captainballs

That's the problem with trap "culture." Someone needs to explain to these people that spending money on making cheap shit look expensive makes buying nice things later much more difficult.


----------



## `bLow?

royce da 5'9 - boom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3LTTIl1XaE

premo beattttt..premier is my fucking boy.


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Tha Mobb


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Fly In - Carter II - Fly Out


----------



## Lucy Noeno

captainballs said:


> That's the problem with trap "culture." Someone needs to explain to these people that spending money on making cheap shit look expensive makes buying nice things later much more difficult.



That's culture of poverty in general. If my family and myself when I got a job didn't spend all our money on TV's and a playstation 3 and a nice computer and 3 cheap korean shitbox cars maybe we would be out of this fucking shithole neighborhood int his shithole town in this shithole state with the highest unemployment in the country. 

Guy I did time with has three kids to feed and he spends all his money on buying a coup deville for like 600 bucks and puts 22's and a stereosystem, limo tinting and candypainting. That's at least 10 times what the car is worth. 

It's a nice car though.


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOJK0CECX3g
*
Stylah - Killer (feat> Smiler)*

It's the LDN


----------



## rincewindrocks

Heh, guy in my poetry class yesterday gave a presentation on Aesop Rock...been rocking None Shall Pass in my head ever since

Aesop Rock - None Shall Pass


----------



## melange

Drake feat Bun B - Put It Down


----------



## melange

Lil wyte - Fucked up


----------



## lonewolf13

Wicked minds - Get you down


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Something You Forgot


----------



## slortaone

biggie and bone thugs - notorious thugs


----------



## melange

slortaone said:


> biggie and bone thugs - notorious thugs



fucking classic


----------



## slortaone

one of those tracks you just cant get tired of


----------



## slortaone

yo melange, check this fucking shit
NO BUENo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql65LbXSeO8


----------



## melange

I remember my first year of college, I use to blast this shit, windows down, blazed, riding through my campus


----------



## melange

slortaone said:


> yo melange, check this fucking shit
> NO BUENo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql65LbXSeO8



reminds me of this lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fzE7wzrByE


----------



## slortaone

shameless mother fuckers


----------



## melange

original 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7ERwLaqIp8


----------



## slortaone

i wonder how liquid swords 2 is gonna be
hyped either way


----------



## melange

I am not sure

but I will def listen to that shit


I am DRURNkkkkkk son



Cassidy Ft.Swizz Beatz - My Drink N My 2 Step


bad bitches use to grind on me in the club to this shit


----------



## slortaone

what you drinking mang 

Raekwon - New Wu (feat. Method Man & Ghostface Killah)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jP1PliAiuc


----------



## melange

I am drinking wine out of a box lol

wait until I get my paper right slort, I am going to gas up the g5 and fly down unda and we will hollar at some aussie chicks


----------



## slortaone

oh fuck yeah nigga 
ud love australia, were all about being drunk
and everyone knows we got no shortage of hot slores


----------



## melange

a nigga might stay a while %)


----------



## melange

maybe i will get arrested so i will have to live there


----------



## slortaone

may aswell man, our prisons are pretty chill


----------



## melange

do you guys have free health care or insurance?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I keep hearing about this Kid Cudi dude. Ive never heard any of his music. Is he worth looking up?


----------



## melange

he is ok

kind of like a kanye west

Kid Cudi - Pursuit Of Happiness


----------



## melange

but this song is fucking sweet no doubt

Kanye West - Welcome To Heartbreak Feat. Kid Cudi


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> he is ok
> 
> kind of like a kanye west
> 
> Kid Cudi - Pursuit Of Happiness



Im not feelin that song. The beat keeps building up, but nevar breaks. Not cool.


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> but this song is fucking sweet no doubt
> 
> Kanye West - Welcome To Heartbreak Feat. Kid Cudi



Cant do it. I told myself I will never associate myself with anything Kanye West. However that gold digger song was off the hook when it first came out.


----------



## lonewolf13

Kanye was cool till he fucked w/ Taylor Swift


----------



## melange

I hate kanye as a person, I really do, I wish he would die, but seriously, I like a few songs....


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Yeah, honestly I am the same way with ICP.

*ducks*


----------



## lonewolf13

i love thier Rootbear and CreamSoda


----------



## lonewolf13

oops my bad. it was IBC root beer


----------



## TALLY 2.0

This is my favorite song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pyMvqwB8CQ

Just listen to it and tell me its atleast ok. or not.


----------



## slortaone

lonewolf13 said:


> Kanye was cool till he fucked w/ Taylor Swift



that shit was gold, you cant possibly still be mad


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## slortaone

melange, tell us how you feel about the clowns?


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Is it me or does that little girl have an orange swirl on her like shes a carton of ice cream?


----------



## melange

slortaone said:


> melange, tell us how you feel about the clowns?



lol no comment


----------



## slortaone

exactly


----------



## lonewolf13

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Is it me or does that little girl have an orange swirl on her like shes a carton of ice cream?



you perv. you wanna lick her like ice-cream?


----------



## slortaone

id take her to the candy shop. what of it


----------



## lonewolf13

can i go too ?


----------



## slortaone

sure, why not?

"and everybody talkin bout the south takin over
its true mother fucker but its comin over the border
fuck your chain, my people will kill you for water
fuck fans nigga, i got soldier supporters"


----------



## melange

I just projectiled vomited lol

but that is cool, it is like a reset button


----------



## slortaone

HAHA 
box wine drinkin ass nigga


----------



## melange

fucking nooodles and shit






i willlll be back %)


----------



## slortaone

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
i assumed you made it to the toilet
im off for now, have fun with that melange


----------



## melange

it is ok - my dog is cleaning it up!!! loolll!!!!


----------



## Lucy Noeno

TALLY 2.0 said:


> I keep hearing about this Kid Cudi dude. Ive never heard any of his music. Is he worth looking up?



another mediocre midwest rapper. 

Nobody from the midwest can rap except for bone thugs.


----------



## melange

Lucy Noeno said:


> another mediocre midwest rapper.
> 
> Nobody from the midwest can rap except for bone thugs.



qft


----------



## melange

and I fucking bounce back

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - 1st Of Tha Month


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> fucking nooodles and shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i willlll be back %)




See this is why we cant have nice things.


----------



## melange

hahahahahaa


----------



## TALLY 2.0

LOL I just noticed this. Dude, do you not chew your food. Howd you throw up whole noodles?LOL


----------



## slortaone

goodness gracious the papers
where the caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash at
where the staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash at
nigga paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasss dat


----------



## melange

niigga wut


----------



## slortaone

you know the track nigga
did your dog take care of that mess?


----------



## melange

yesssiiirrrr


----------



## slortaone

mans best friend indeed


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

don't go chasin' waterfalls
plz stick to teh rivers and teh lakes that ur used to


----------



## rincewindrocks

i know that ur gonna have it ur way
or nothing at all
but i think ur moving too fast


----------



## lonewolf13

Xmas in Hollis

fucking holiday classic


----------



## melange

Drake feat Bun B - Put It Down


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

11 pages and no love for the South Pacific? For shame nigga's. 

Urthboy- No Rider

The Herd- 77%

Matty B- I love Friday's

And the Ole dart can spit the rhymes...
Roots Manuva- Witness

The Streets- Lets push things forward


----------



## Kenickie

i smoke herb and rock a turban


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eqWLzgPHuE

Slim Thug-Throwed. this go hard in the paint.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqKq_kGEtkU&feature=related

slim thug-fuck you.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

R.A. the Rugged Man - Give It Up


----------



## Noodle

*Boogie Down Productions - My Philosophy*



Yeah, I am probably older than you kid.


----------



## Noodle

P.S. > team wheelchair assemble:

*NAS - One Mic*

:D


----------



## Noodle

NAS - Made You Look


----------



## Noodle

...better yet!


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Nas can eat a dick along with every other new york rapper except biggie and jim jones and wu tang. 

becuase jim jones is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAALIN

east coast invented hip hop. west coast and the south perfected it.


----------



## melange

most def


----------



## EbowTheLetter

R.A. the Rugged Man is the only good thing to come out of Long Island.


----------



## Bill

Why has there not been any Outkast yet?











I fondly remember playing both of these a lot through out high school.

Elevators (Me & You)


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Ill Bill


----------



## Bill

Also for those who like mash ups get this for sure.

Beatles vs Wu Tang





I went into it with low expectations but afterward I was totally blown away.


----------



## Noodle

*Gang Starr - Moment Of Truth*


----------



## Noodle

*Gang Starr - Above The Clouds*


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I'm the head of the muh-fuckin state niqqa


----------



## Noodle

Ummmm... I laughed out loud.

:D


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

that shit is so hilarious.  I srsly watched it once a day for like a week.


----------



## Kenickie

girls what's my weakness? MEN


----------



## Khadijah

hah, kenickie you should go back in the BL voice recorder thread and listen to the version of that song that somebody commisioned me to do , lawl


----------



## Kenickie

lol that's awesome!

bow down to a nigga thats greater than you


----------



## GenericMind

Been listening to a lot of Weezy lately.


----------



## Average Whiteboy

"Duel Of The Iron Mic" > You


----------



## captainballs

Listen, I know that in the lounge guidelines it doesn't require that you use initiative guys, but please try to put a little more common sense into your posts? Gangstarr and GZA may be great at having sword fights with each other over who can kickflip mad rhymes over a buddha statue, but when it comes to not being flaming homosexuals they fall a bit short.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Noodle

*GURU - Watch What You Say*


----------



## Noodle

*The Fugees - Too Many Mics*


----------



## Noodle

*Digable Planets - Nickel Bags*


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Curren$y - Nothin but Us


----------



## atri

Freddie Gibbs - Boxframe Cadillac 
been loving this song the last few months


----------



## Lucy Noeno

captainballs said:


> Listen, I know that in the lounge guidelines it doesn't require that you use initiative guys, but please try to put a little more common sense into your posts? Gangstarr and GZA may be great at having sword fights with each other over who can kickflip mad rhymes over a buddha statue, but when it comes to not being flaming homosexuals they fall a bit short.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

lord help me, l lol'd


----------



## Noodle

*Digable Planets - Dial 7*


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar




----------



## Noodle

Save it Frog Boy.


----------



## Busty St Clare

The history of rap


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

more like the history of crap


----------



## `bLow?

Noodle said:


> *Gang Starr - Moment Of Truth*



nicely done.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I tend to stay away from a lot of 'mainstream' rap/hip-hop.  Once in awhile, I download a bunch and try to give it an honest listen.  Then I usually ask myself why I bothered.  I think this means I'm getting old


----------



## lonewolf13

Me so horny


----------



## lonewolf13

Fuk Shop


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Blueprint - Boombox

You thought it was gun shots
the way my boombox knocks


----------



## Bill

We're not against rap.
We're not against rappers.

BUT WE ARE AGAINST THOSE thugs thugs thugs...


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Lyrics Born - Callin' Out


----------



## brandy42

Was that supposed to be 48 hours of rest ?

Fuck you !

Two days straight and I can still fly a plane straight.


----------



## melange

still my shit

Nike Boots Remix ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## Noodle

*NAS - Hip Hop Is Dead ( dirty )*


----------



## TALLY 2.0

*Vanilla Ice ft.Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles -  Ninja Rap
*





_"Go ninga Go ninja GO!!"_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4


----------



## melange

Yo Gotti - Sold Out


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Mos Dub - Johnny Too Beef

Beef is oil prices and geopolitics 
Beef is Iraq, the West Bank, and Gaza Strip 
Some beef is big and some beef is small 
But what y'all call beef is not beef at all


----------



## melange

Rick Ross - Aston Martin Music ft. Drake, Chrisette Michele


FUCK VEVVo


----------



## We are all ONE

melange said:


> still my shit
> 
> Nike Boots Remix ft. Lil Wayne



Weezy tears it up here, not like when he gets pwned by eminem in Forever


----------



## EbowTheLetter

The new Lyrics Born rekid is disco hip hop.  Weird.  The new Black Milk is dope.


----------



## Bill

Noodle said:


> *NAS - Hip Hop Is Dead ( dirty )*



Best post in the thread.


----------



## Busty St Clare

EbowTheLetter said:


> Mos Dub - Johnny Too Beef
> 
> Beef is oil prices and geopolitics
> Beef is Iraq, the West Bank, and Gaza Strip
> Some beef is big and some beef is small
> But what y'all call beef is not beef at all



This has been on high rotation in my car the past 6 months. Two of my favourite things, Dub and Mos Def.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Yeah, that album was in heavy rotation for me driving around through spring and summer.  The same guy created Jaydiohead which has been in heavy rotation for a long time.


----------



## Bill

I like mashups and all but the Jaydiohead stuff was shit imo


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I disagree.  I actually think it's probably the best Black Album mix overall.  'Wrong Prayer' stills gets me pumped, son!


----------



## Bill

To each there own, my good man :]


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Indeed.  I still  you.


----------



## Bill

Muah!

*gigglz


----------



## melange

Kanye West feat Jay-Z - Power (REMIX)


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Rich Boy - Throw Some D's

This song will forever hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Busty St Clare

mutha flippn'


----------



## SkagKush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIcuDQ2uwkE

eyedea and abilities - now


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - I'm Me


----------



## qwe

*this my rap.*

yo, my name is joe.
and i like potatoes.

i eat potatoes with my left hand;
i eat potatoes with my right hand.

i eat potatoes with gravy;
i eat potatoes with butta... butta...
CREAM CHEESE!


----------



## Kenickie

qwe y u. so feral ?


----------



## qwe

just served a tour in iraq, i'm not the same me anymore


----------



## Azron

utube search brother lynch hung, krizz kaliko, cognito, Kutt Calhoun, Big Scoob, tech nine. underated imo. Prob alot of haters but take a bit to LISTEN!


----------



## slortaone

that list uve just given is gayer than aids
brother lynch hung gets a pass


----------



## That_Guy

I just stopped by to say that I always misread the title of this thread, thinking that it says "the lounge HIV/RAP thread.

kthxbai


----------



## slortaone

noted. 
thanks for taking the time to stop in, it is appreciated.


----------



## Kenickie

slortaone said:


> that list uve just given is gayer than aids
> brother lynch hung gets a pass



yeah gross icp rap barf


----------



## Noodle

*A Tribe Called Quest - Hot 4 U *


----------



## melange

Method Man - 4:20


----------



## EbowTheLetter

D Harris & J Phillips - The Pee Wee Rap

/thread


----------



## melange

Rocko - Dis Morning


----------



## melange

take 2

jody breeze - dis morning


----------



## slortaone

killah hillz 10304

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZJ0zNQyQ3A


----------



## theartofwar

Massive Attack ft mos def - I against I


----------



## Lucy Noeno

WHIIIITE GIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLSSS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP4SVv9cJ7k


----------



## theartofwar

lil wayne ft drake - gonorrhea


----------



## `bLow?

lol, embarassing but:
wiz khalifa - say yeah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3MIHfZxIdQ

mostly because i love the sample

anybody heard the newer lupe? sick fuckin sample of modest mouse float on
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q91LonKd2hs


----------



## melange

Jim Jones - Go Cinderella Ft Cam'ron & JR Writer


----------



## Azron




----------



## melange

Nelly furtado feat.Lil Wayne-Maneater


----------



## melange

okay so that shit sucks, i am drunk, just heard it for the first time, came up on my playlist, let me redeem myself

Lil Wayne : Tha Carter III - 11 - Shoot Me Down


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne & Birdman - No More


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRwSVTx61tc

3 6 mafia - testin my gangsta. that beat is fire.


----------



## SkagKush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KKRTFzTZCE&feature=related

company flow - blind

i would check out company flow, its el-p and others in the 1990 era.......this album in actually considered one of the most important and influential albums of the 90s......


----------



## Lucy Noeno

ok this is turning into a thread where people post links and nobody clicks or comments.

If I were a mod I'd close.


----------



## SkagKush

^ true.......lets start over on this page?

3 6 mafia...... not my style.......very cluttered sound on this joint......

company flow......well i posted it.....read above for my comments.....id it up youtube and check out the whole album......


----------



## melange

Three 6 Mafia - On Some Chrome (Feat. UGK)


----------



## Max Power

theartofwar said:


> Massive Attack ft mos def - I against I



word, nice beat and mos always tears it up. been rockin this song forever.

shout out to wesley snipes! 



Azron said:


>



word to this too! underground gangsta shit. triple6 was way darker and evil before they made it big.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCF-Ru2eojM

Aesop Rock tears it up.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

melange said:


> Three 6 Mafia - On Some Chrome (Feat. UGK)



I'm all like "did they just sample a fucking Christmas song?" when I first heard that.

Snoop Dogg - Ain't no Fun 

Nate Dogg is the best R&B singer ever for singing the first verse completely straight. 

"And she even licked my balls"


----------



## melange

lol yea I thought the same thing about the christmas thing


nate dogg lol - "SMOKE WEED EVERYDAY"


----------



## Lucy Noeno

a goddamned shame he can never sing again and can barely talk at that


EDIT:

It's time to go back to '03 and get crunk. This is the song that brokencyde fucked in the ass. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33CmqYUCsUo&feature=related


----------



## melange

I've knocked boots to this a couple times 


Bobby Valentino Ft. Lil Wayne - Tell Me Remix



get your girl wet fellas


----------



## JoshE

Can't go past this shit:

Dr Dre - Still Dre

11 years on,﻿ can still pump this shit like it was yesterday!


----------



## Lucy Noeno

^Dre at his finest. Dre is the best hip hop producer ever. 

this is my favorite track by him and one of my all time favorite songs ever.

Let Me Ride

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0Sp500ZVI0


----------



## melange

Rick Ross - Blowin Money Fast


----------



## JoshE

^ Another good one by Rick Ross:

Rick Ross - Hustlin'


----------



## JoshE

Also some Aussie Hip Hop:

Drapht - Who Am I

Drapht - Abuse The World

Hilltop Hoods - The Nosebleed Section


----------



## Lucy Noeno

THEY CALL ME BIG MEECH, LARRY HOOVER i


----------



## melange

Lucy Noeno said:


> THEY CALL ME BIG MEECH, LARRY HOOVER i



%)


----------



## Kenickie

no man, this thread is staying open for eternity


----------



## Kenickie

one of my favourites from the houston for dummies mixtape:

Slim Thug & Chamillionaire - Still Tippin (original version)


----------



## EbowTheLetter

DELS - Shapeshift

Dope track, dope video.  I hope DELS makes a shit ton of money.  Respek.


----------



## lonewolf13

SPM - Real Gangsta


----------



## lonewolf13

SPM FEat. BabyBash - Wiggy Wiggy


----------



## melange

big meech! larry hoover!


----------



## slortaone

jets nigga


----------



## melange

Birdman - 4 My Town (Play Ball) Ft. Drake & Lil Wayne


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

JAY-Z while reading his book DECODED...I know it's off topic but this is a Hip-Hop thread and this book is a must have for any die hard Hip-Hop fan..It explains the origins of the lyrics to some of his top hits...
Here is one of the funniest so far....

99 Problems- But a Bitch Aint One 
One day Jay was riding dirty and got pulled over by the 5-0...They wanted to search his car but he wouldn't let them because of probable cause so they called in the K-9...The unit took so long they let him go..As he was leaving the scene the K-9 got there but he had already been released so that day he may have had 99 Problems..But a Bitch ( a female dog) wasn't one of em that day...
If you love Hip-Hop get this book!!


----------



## melange

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a35rNEBNiO4


godamn fucking vevo

LOL @ little rick ross in the beginning

girl - "dont worry, you're gonna get that car someday ricky"

lil rick ross - "BOSS!"


----------



## minddetergent.

Bella_Luvs_Blues said:


> JAY-Z while reading his book DECODED...I know it's off topic but this is a Hip-Hop thread and this book is a must have for any die hard Hip-Hop fan..It explains the origins of the lyrics to some of his top hits...
> Here is one of the funniest so far....
> 
> 99 Problems- But a Bitch Aint One
> One day Jay was riding dirty and got pulled over by the 5-0...They wanted to search his car but he wouldn't let them because of probable cause so they called in the K-9...The unit took so long they let him go..As he was leaving the scene the K-9 got there but he had already been released so that day he may have had 99 Problems..But a Bitch ( a female dog) wasn't one of em that day...
> If you love Hip-Hop get this book!!



thats funny i thought he just ripped off ice-t's track "99 problems" "So if you havin girl problems, I'll be there for you son / Got 99 problems and a bitch ain't one" but nah jay thought it all up himself!

edit: there are some wack ass tastes being displayed in this topic, lil wayne? oh its the lounge that explains everything!


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Rick Ross is paid by aston martin and rolls royce becuase he never shuts the fuck up them. I think he says something about a phantom every song he does .

I mean, owning a phantom now means you're either a mobster or a drug dealer.


----------



## melange

lol i know right


----------



## melange

T.I. - Yeah Ya Know


----------



## melange

T.I - Ready Set Go (ft. Killer Mike)


----------



## melange

Ready Set Go | Killer Mike | Music Video | MTV VIDEO PREMIERE


----------



## melange

T. I. feat. Drake - Poppin Bottles


----------



## lonewolf13

Ese Mosca - To Say i Love you


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

Bella, shut the fuck up Jay-Z sucks
aiight im out y'all, to get some bux.
1


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Jedi Mind Tricks - Black Winter Day 

Vinnie Paz is a legend


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Drake ft. Lil Wayne, Miss me.

this rattles the trunk on the hook.


----------



## lonewolf13

young mc - bust a move

tone loc - wild thing

oldschool


----------



## Roger&Me

Leanin' on tha keys


----------



## lonewolf13

Biz markie


----------



## Lucy Noeno

lonewolf13 said:


> Biz markie



there is a lesson  o be learned in this song.


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

breEZygotdatfire said:


> Bella, shut the fuck up Jay-Z sucks
> aiight im out y'all, to get some bux.
> 1




I never said he was the fucking greatest or anything like that...just made a comment as to what i was listening to....and don't ever tell me to shut the fuck up, who the fuck are u & what the fuck are you listening to?


----------



## melange

melange said:


> T. I. feat. Drake - Poppin Bottles



if I may retort
I ball just as hard tomorrow as the day before
I pop bottles but I don't pour
save the glass for guys, we ballin' on a budget
fuck it, let your glasses rise
I'm straight to the head with mine, why you acting surprised
ask any hoe who know me, all I do is smash and ride


----------



## atri

sedge warbler - paranormal ox man

fuck yeah

also some shameless self promotion


----------



## `bLow?

Lucy Noeno said:


> ^Dre at his finest. Dre is the best hip hop producer ever. ]



wait what?

i fucks wit u rico but thats just crazy.  obviously soulja boy is the best hip hop producer ever.


----------



## Roger&Me

*correction* 

Soulja Boy is the best _musician_ ever.


----------



## captainballs

minddetergent. said:


> thats funny i thought he just ripped off ice-t's track "99 problems" "So if you havin girl problems, I'll be there for you son / Got 99 problems and a bitch ain't one" but nah jay thought it all up himself!
> 
> edit: there are some wack ass tastes being displayed in this topic, lil wayne? oh its the lounge that explains everything!



Jay Z wouldn't be blatantly copying if his own flow wasn't foolish, therefore any copying Jay Z does doesn't count.

Anyways, I've been looking for cool pictures of Young Jeezy for so long. He really doesn't have that many pictures. I'm just looking for one where it really looks like he's saying "That's right!" or "Yeahhhhhhh." If you find some pics like that, post them please!


----------



## `bLow?

na but all jokes aside premo is the best producer ever hands down.

and lil wayne is actually a beast, i dont give a fuck what anyone says.


----------



## Average Whiteboy

Supreme Clientele is a much better album than I had ever realized before.


----------



## ThizzMon$teR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybEZF4Vbe3A

For all the Jay Z fans, check this song out ^


----------



## Busty St Clare




----------



## Lucy Noeno

T.I was entraped. 

Tupac didn't do it

Eminems a faggot.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I bet Kobe is innocent and Tiger Woods was to blame too.


----------



## melange

KOBE IS INNOCENT

she raped him


----------



## melange

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - Flow Motion


----------



## melange

bone thugs feat. tupac - thug love


----------



## melange

Nas - Affirmative Action


----------



## melange

Fly In - Carter II - Fly Out - Lil Wayne


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Playing With Fire


----------



## imaimabadbitch

`bLow? said:


> and lil wayne is actually a beast, i dont give a fuck what anyone says.



fuck ya,i agree wit that


----------



## Lucy Noeno

You know, speaking of lil wayne hate. 

I think lil wayne hate is ridiculous. I don't think he's the best rapper ever, but he is a good rapper, This backlash comes from how 2008 and early '09 was fucking flooding with lil wayne songs. 

everyone got tired of a milli and ms officer. I didn't I fucking love a milli, when I had a car I stil cranked it to feel as much bass as my stock stereo could handle. haters gonna hate. And ms officer is a good song. 

Him and drake on Miss Me did a great job. 

He is not the worst rapper ever. He is a good rapper and people really need to get off his dick.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

el oh el IM LAUREN BITCH  ~*~*~*


----------



## daysonatrain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u89HpiXizjc
the coup


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne-Oh yeah


----------



## melange

I have 716 wayne songs on my pc


----------



## melange

One Way Trip - Lil Wayne ft Kevin Rudolf & Travis Barker


----------



## melange

Juelz Santana and Lil Wayne - Rewind


----------



## `bLow?

styles p - daddy get that cash
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRJwOZQhMDc


----------



## slortaone

melange said:


> bone thugs feat. tupac - thug love



fuck yeah %)


----------



## aesoprock

React


----------



## `bLow?

notorious big - who shot ya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7yQwQtSN7M


----------



## lonewolf13

jj fad - supersonic


----------



## Average Whiteboy

Cormega "Live and Learn"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BdgObscUJU


----------



## melange

Drake ft. Lil Wayne - Ransom


----------



## Kenickie

took a bunch of pages, but The Coup!

rock it

LAUGH LOVE FUCK AND DRINK LIQUOR


----------



## lonewolf13

King Tim Ill

i think the 1st rap ever recorded.


----------



## lonewolf13

Sleepy Malo - Eternal slleep


----------



## lonewolf13

BoneThugsNHarmony - Crossroads


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Big L - Put it on (old school ftw)


----------



## aesoprock

Big L, R.I.P.! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U76Nde6rMTw
and Guru, too...


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Nas - One Love

After all these years Illmatic is still my favorite hiphop album, every track on there is unbelievable.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

T.I. - Why you Wanna

too bad he's in jail and his career is over. plus all the leaked songs from king uncaged sucked ass.


----------



## lonewolf13

Wicked Minds - California


----------



## DexterMeth

I gave this rapper some 2C-E and he ate it all at once. Dude is making a song about PIHKAL now. Lol


----------



## `bLow?

That-Strange-Guy said:


> Big L - Put it on (old school ftw)



thats my boy right there.


----------



## slortaone

lord finesse


----------



## Scoliosis

The old school like DAS EFX and REdman oldies ... and Xzibit ; At the Speed of Life is probably my all time top 1,2,.... album. and  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lW3dZLjGfl0   = ENJOY!! 

When this came out I was really doing well in life. Very well in all.  Fit, healthy, no chronic pain (manageable) and lots of $$ .. all that will someday return.   Happy days.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

I'm so futuristic I don't even brush my hair


----------



## Lucy Noeno

the earth revolves around me like the sun around the earth.


----------



## Scoliosis

.. you so fly....  great tune. 



breEZygotdatfire said:


> I'm so futuristic I don't even brush my hair


----------



## slortaone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isumZjs3dKA


----------



## `bLow?

slortaone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isumZjs3dKA



wow that is the fuckin sweetest shirt ive ever seen.


----------



## Noodle

*Heiroglyphics - You Never Knew*


----------



## jam uh weezy

nigga beats.


----------



## theartofwar

Donnis - gone  fuckin filthy good.


----------



## captainballs

jadakiss came out with a mixtape called "Hogtie Your Mother" which is pretty spot on both ideologically and stylistically.


----------



## slortaone

dont you know i got key by the three when i chirp shawty chirp back
louis napsack where im holdin all the work at


----------



## lostNfound

slortaone said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isumZjs3dKA



That's rad.

I might get that printed.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

what u know is one my favorite songs slort.


----------



## captainballs

Jones is on God status now. it's getting to the point where he can say anything at all and it will be awesome, as long as he says "Jones!" afterwards so that we really understand where he's coming from.


----------



## Noodle

Brand Nubian - Seen Enough


----------



## slortaone

since yall liked the other tee so much


----------



## slortaone

i need surgery to get hoes removed from my dick.


----------



## captainballs

I know all about that shit.


----------



## slortaone

what you know about that ghost tee tho fam? i seen your more fish pic in this thread
and that daytona 500 link
real shit


----------



## slortaone

ay check bliss n eso with RZA
australia stand up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_2Mfg_9UIQ


----------



## lazygit

For anyone that doesn't know of Lowkey in the UK you need to check his shit out, guy speaks so much truth on so many levels:

Hip Hop aint dead: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DX71bnIPDo

Something wonderful: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3_2hJfhwro 

Alphabet Assassin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulh3__n_L5s 

If you're feeling any of these tracks you tube Lowkey, long live Palestine, Obama nation, terrorist to name a few. 

Other none mainstream rappers that aint getting the right recognition in the UK right now include: Frantic Frank, Logic, Manic, Mic Righteous, Kasha and many many more artists all of whom mentioned are apart of the "Peoples Army".


----------



## Noodle

*Brand Nubian - Word Is Bond*

I like it tight.

:D


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

*pimp c*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGo9F4_93Xk&feature=related


----------



## captainballs

Okay, second time: will somebody please tell me what the UGK song is where the loop in the background sounds like a bunch of kids chanting something on a playground? It's kind of new, that's all I know.


----------



## `bLow?

slort have u ever read the wu-manuals?


----------



## lonewolf13

where the hell is melange?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

_man im runnin with the bucka
young money muthafucka
u bet we gon do our thing
well aint it sunny in the summer
and we coming for the comers
and whoever among us
and u kno imma bust my ass until my crew very humongous
I said T.I hold ya head
and Mack hold ya head
wish i could but i cant say some other names cuz of the feds_


----------



## imaimabadbitch

*this is wats up.*

a couple of my favorite songs.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuyEgvCVYd8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj2DEM3rdaA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=taXf8VcLq48








YM.fuckthehaters.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

lonewolf13 said:


> where the hell is melange?



He's been going to weekend jail, I hope he didn't do something stupid and is now going to full time jail...

Anways, here's a great remix of 50 cent - stunt 101. cookin soul are some great producers. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGjLHcOVTd0

Another cookin soul remix of G-unit - Poppin them thangs 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=283gP_5GYCA&feature=related


----------



## lonewolf13

lol weekend jail. i remember that shit.   i had to serve time while i was in school so 3 mos. of weekend jail for me. check in at 7pm friday get out 7 am monday.


----------



## slortaone

`bLow? said:


> slort have u ever read the wu-manuals?



yeah i have RZA's wu-manual, its not bad.


----------



## Wordswords

lonewolf13 said:


> where the hell is melange?



i was wondering that earlier


----------



## `bLow?

yea theyre pretty sick..peace god. im tryin to drop some jewels nahmean i be in the cipher like yo god im tryna tell u its called television cuz its tellin lies to ur vision


----------



## Volundr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os1j47SoIEg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YebR5J4nqxE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA8wzjtI_Oo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5X6ad9zqBCU

love cunninlynguists, by far my favourite hip hop 'act', kno must be the most underrated producer..


----------



## `bLow?

lonewolf13 said:


> lol weekend jail. i remember that shit.   i had to serve time while i was in school so 3 mos. of weekend jail for me. check in at 7pm friday get out 7 am monday.



weekends in my county are sweet as fuck cuz u do em at the work release and the cops dont even really search u after a while.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Gangrene - Take Drugs


----------



## SkagKush

^ ima check this out after my song.........

ill update 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I11pgTCli3c

eyedea - two men and a lady


----------



## `bLow?

help.  music on phone currently: az beanie sigel big daddy kane big l big pun CNN dead prez gangstarr gillie da kid gza immortal technique jarule jadakiss jay-z jedi mind tricks meek mill mobb deep mos def&talib kweli nas notorious big raekwon styles p ti wu tang young jeezy 50 cent

downloading wayne discography right now..what am i missing.


----------



## slortaone

heres a few you should have

gravediggaz
pharoahe monch
ghostface killah

what you think of this RZA n bliss n eso joint, blow?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_2Mfg_9UIQ

*sin city to shaolin.....*


----------



## captainballs

Teach me how to dougie, teach me teach me how to dougie.

(Yeah. That's stuck in your head now.)


----------



## captainballs

`bLow? said:


> help.  music on phone currently: az beanie sigel big daddy kane big l big pun CNN dead prez gangstarr gillie da kid gza immortal technique jarule jadakiss jay-z jedi mind tricks meek mill mobb deep mos def&talib kweli nas notorious big raekwon styles p ti wu tang young jeezy 50 cent
> 
> downloading wayne discography right now..what am i missing.



Only Jim Jones + Juelz Santana as far as I can tell. Be sure to grab the mixtapes Jadakiss and all of the other artists on your list release for free on mixtapetorrents.com (legal and sponsored downloads only, fast downloads for everything)


----------



## `bLow?

slortaone said:


> heres a few you should have
> 
> gravediggaz
> pharoahe monch
> ghostface killah
> 
> what you think of this RZA n bliss n eso joint, blow?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_2Mfg_9UIQ
> 
> *sin city to shaolin.....*



that shit is hot rza can spit


----------



## `bLow?

captainballs said:


> Only Jim Jones + Juelz Santana as far as I can tell. Be sure to grab the mixtapes Jadakiss and all of the other artists on your list release for free on mixtapetorrents.com (legal and sponsored downloads only, fast downloads for everything)



oh yea i grabbed DMX and juelz too.  i was gonna throw some cam'ron on there but idk.


----------



## captainballs

Camron used to be the funniest out of all of them. Jim Jones has the juice now, although Camron is still the king of obvious hyperbole.


----------



## imaimabadbitch

captainballs said:


> Teach me how to dougie, teach me teach me how to dougie.
> 
> (Yeah. That's stuck in your head now.)



lol 
it seriously is! damn you.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

*pimp c again*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOQoZ5mmkGE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrvaKPSA55M&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l_f0fJO9mE&feature=related

Bun B - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMgaCllUlf0


----------



## fengtau

unz unz unz


----------



## EbowTheLetter

^ gtfo, guy


----------



## Lucy Noeno

captainballs said:


> Teach me how to dougie, teach me teach me how to dougie.
> 
> (Yeah. That's stuck in your head now.)



Can someone teach me how to dougie? I'm not doing that shit with skinny jeans though.


----------



## melange

I see niggas really let this thread goto shit when I was gone

Young Jeezy - Air Forces


----------



## melange

captainballs said:


> Camron used to be the funniest out of all of them. Jim Jones has the juice now, although Camron is still the king of obvious hyperbole.



j.r. writer is the best in dipset

this is a fact



here is an example

listen to his verse on:

Jim Jones - Honey Dip


----------



## captainballs

Lucy Noeno said:


> Can someone teach me how to dougie? I'm not doing that shit with skinny jeans though.



It's all in the knees, the unsung heroes of swagger. Knees bent, torso leaning ever so slightly back, but shoulders pointed forward imposingly, begin swaying from side to side. Do not be afraid to switch directions with speed, but vigor is discouraged - the mood of this dance is effortless cool! 

Next, you must showcase your vanity by using either hand to smooth your hair from front to back. To get full coverage, it is important to only stop this movement where your hand touches your neck. Alternate with the other hand as soon as the first hand is finished.

With regard to the position of idle arms, there are varying perspectives on this. I personally prefer a stiff arm, fully extended, running parallel to the torso and hip. Hands are where the creativity happens: fingers may snap, wrists may contort.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Jim Jones - Wrap Trap


----------



## captainballs

You blaspheme the name Jones.


----------



## melange

one of the only good gucci songs(not sayin much)

Gucci Mane Feat Yo Gotti - Bricks


----------



## Lucy Noeno

what about lemonade?


----------



## imaimabadbitch

lol



http://www.youtube.com/watch?vOs4tWDHlUU


----------



## imaimabadbitch

melange said:


> one of the only good gucci songs(not sayin much)
> 
> Gucci Mane Feat Yo Gotti - Bricks



i like this one too..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?vbd9NL-ozIk


----------



## captainballs




----------



## `bLow?

gucci is prob one of the most lyrical rappers out there right now and on any top 5 dead or alive. he has gems like 'cold as a polar bear sleepin in a freezer' and 'diamonds flashin (something) when i hold my wrist up its a turn signal'


----------



## lonewolf13

gucci sucks coco channel is where its at


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I like dem goergia peaches but you look more like a lemon


----------



## lostNfound

Real HIP HOP.

Masta Ace - Brooklyn Masala (2004)

This shit flows smooth.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

there is no such thing as real hip hop please shut the fuck up and take it for what it is.


----------



## captainballs

lostNfound said:


> Real HIP HOP.
> 
> Masta Ace - Brooklyn Masala (2004)
> 
> This shit flows smooth.



Smooth as a double rainbow and robots from the future?


----------



## slortaone

Jigga!


----------



## slortaone

shit is fucking good, ghostface still got it....
this is going to go down as one of his best albums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33_jxz2vEE0


----------



## melange

OJ da juiceman is a sorry ass rapper, but.....


OJ Da Juiceman - I Am Da Juice - Quarter Brick


----------



## Psyke

Alright i gots some shit for yalls

Pacewon:                http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VKRDGWg6zs
Dialated Peoples:     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXOtI0uc39Y
Theodore Unit:        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVWKPy7xugs

man this shit goes HARD


----------



## Psyke

Oh wait i got one more with cunning lynguists, Celph titled, and even Tonedeff. Hot Damn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ykw0hQehxw&feature=related

"The closest you ever came to a punch-line, was waiting for refreshments at the prom in 89"

"Kill an unborn baby and you still couldn't de-fetus."


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Hundred Million feat. Birdman, Young Jeezy & Rick Ross


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## melange

I wish he would die


----------



## Pharcyde

make it so my man
make it so


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## Lucy Noeno

Soulja Boy is a has been. He made a song about goku and anime about 6 months back though.


----------



## Pharcyde

Lucy Noeno said:


> Soulja Boy is a has been. He made a song about goku and anime about 6 months back though.



link?


----------



## melange

nigga was always garbage


----------



## Lucy Noeno

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHH BITCH I LOOK LIKE GOKU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM4t4KNnawI


----------



## melange

for my boo


Lloyd ft. Lil'wayne - You


----------



## Pharcyde

Lucy Noeno said:


> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHH BITCH I LOOK LIKE GOKU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pM4t4KNnawI



suicide for me


----------



## Lucy Noeno

u just mad you don't look like goku.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Canadian hiphop going hard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vAWjBmGZAk


----------



## slortaone

jay z - on to the next one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM1RChZk1EU&feature=channel


----------



## captainballs

People be saying Jones but they not really meaning it sometimes. What part of the game is that?


----------



## D's

slortaone said:


> jay z - on to the next one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM1RChZk1EU&feature=channel



thats a good one 

i wanna try that shit with a spade on it.


----------



## KamMoye

Psyke said:


> Oh wait i got one more with cunning lynguists, Celph titled, and even Tonedeff. Hot Damn
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ykw0hQehxw&feature=related
> 
> "The closest you ever came to a punch-line, was waiting for refreshments at the prom in 89"
> 
> "Kill an unborn baby and you still couldn't de-fetus."



celph titled is the shit my niggaaaaa

time to listen to some AOTP


----------



## GenericMind

^Oh hay it's that psychofag stalker that kept PMing me.

Go kill yourself.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

Tech N9ne - Slacker


----------



## melange

Lil wayne - Get it on with yall 


songs too short


----------



## Wordswords

`bLow? said:


> gucci is prob one of the most lyrical rappers out there right now and on any top 5 dead or alive. he has gems like 'cold as a polar bear sleepin in a freezer' and 'diamonds flashin (something) when i hold my wrist up its a turn signal'



lol those lyrics suck


----------



## Psyke

> e has gems like 'cold as a polar bear sleepin in a freezer' and 'diamonds flashin (something) when i hold my wrist up its a turn signal'


seriously?      , gucci ain't got shit on real rappers.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DQWvOM5sUQ    Pacewon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LSNdTqs7ZQ        anyone ever heard of KRONDON ?!?!


----------



## Psyke

and to NOODLE the moderater;   I love your taste in music.  The songs. Every single one of em


----------



## melange

GOT DAMN

can't get enough of this


Killer Mike(Mike Bigga) feat T.I. - Ready Set Go


----------



## TALLY 2.0

*Devin the Dude - 2 tha xtreme*



> im higher/than a thumbtack on a flyer/of Reba McEntire



Anyone who can use Reba McEntire in a rhyme is a genius in my book.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a36Hr5BAEXg


----------



## EbowTheLetter

New Ghostface album is siq!


----------



## captainballs

Ghostface is the best rap artist of all time.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You heard Apollo Kids yet, cap'n?


----------



## F1n1shed

You guys got nothing on my rap skill
Off the top i get stacks of bills
Got guns that blast
and they reload so fast
Would think im taking a picture the way my canon flash'
And i stay hustling
I'm on that bread like a poppy seed
ya heard?


----------



## melange

the original

Lil Wayne - I Want This Forever


----------



## KamMoye

Valium was in everythin', food that I ate
The water that I drank, fuckin' peas in my plate
She sprinkled just enough of it to season my steak
So everyday I had at least three stomach aches

Now tell me what kind of mother would want to see her
Son grow up to be an under-a-fuckin'-chiever?
My teacher didn't think I was gonna be nuthin' either
"What the fuck you stickin' gum up under the fuckin' seat for?"


"Mrs. Mathers, your son has been huffin' ether
Either that or the motherfucker's been puffin' reefer"
But all this huffin' and puffin' wasn't what it was either
It was neither, I was buzzin' but it wasn't what she thought

eminem's flow is disgusting


----------



## captainballs

EbowTheLetter said:


> You heard Apollo Kids yet, cap'n?



No, is that really the name of his new album - after the song from back in the day?

Ghostface is the only artist I don't steal from when he comes out with albums. I still have all the other Wu Tang solo albums too - probably the only group of cd's that haven't been sold or destroyed.

Nobody can do it like Ghostface. He raps like Young Jeezy would rap if he took lots of acid, which is exactly what's up in my book.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA2CDJWx5So

WANNA BE A, BALLA, SHOTCALLA, 20 INCH BLADES, ON THE IMPALA. i


----------



## melange

T.I. featuring Eminem -That's All She Wrote


----------



## melange

T.I. - Welcome To The World feat. Kanye West & Kid Cudi


----------



## captainballs

I'm all about Nicki Minaj

I like vanilla but my favorite flavor chocolate
Chocolate, chocolate - gargle it and gargle it


----------



## EbowTheLetter

captainballs said:


> No, is that really the name of his new album - after the song from back in the day?
> 
> Ghostface is the only artist I don't steal from when he comes out with albums. I still have all the other Wu Tang solo albums too - probably the only group of cd's that haven't been sold or destroyed.
> 
> Nobody can do it like Ghostface. He raps like Young Jeezy would rap if he took lots of acid, which is exactly what's up in my book.



Yes and yes.

I downloaded it when it leaked but will get the vinyl when I'm set up for it.  It's one of my favorite albums of the year.  It's up there with 'In Search of Stoney Jackson' for this year's releases.  

He's had the most solid solo career imo.


----------



## captainballs

His style never changed, either. A lot of rappers who have had long careers have albums that sound like the times they were released in.


----------



## untaMe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0iikPDwnEU Lost Boyz - Renee , for my oldheads.
goin to see wu tang new years day


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0s6HRa3nf8

When you lose a hoe, gain a hoe.  Brotha Lynch Hung is so fucking slept on and underrated. It's a damn shame. 

Less kung fu movie rap and more misogyny and drive bys please. And cannibalism.


----------



## Wise420

Bone thugs and Eminem...


----------



## Wise420

Wordswords said:


> lol those lyrics suck


^^Agreed.


Eminem at his prime was the best lyricist in the world, go watch his battle raps on youtube he tears his competitors up with insane lines

Krayzie bone/Bizzy bone back around the tupac, biggie era had the dopest flows alive, and noone could match them, not even biggie or tupac. On the song Thug Luv it shows this. Kray and Bizzy(mostly bizzy on this) ripped pac 3 new assholes with his verse, possibly the tightest flow Biz has ever put out.


----------



## slortaone

Lucy Noeno said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0s6HRa3nf8
> 
> When you lose a hoe, gain a hoe.  Brotha Lynch Hung is so fucking slept on and underrated. It's a damn shame.
> 
> Less kung fu movie rap and more misogyny and drive bys please. And cannibalism.



not really slept on.. real heads know about brotha lynch hung. even in Australia.

and yo, more kung fu rap. im waiting for the new liquid swords to drop.

apollokids.jpg


----------



## slortaone

Wise420 said:


> ^^Agreed.
> 
> 
> Eminem at his prime was the best lyricist in the world, go watch his battle raps on youtube he tears his competitors up with insane lines
> 
> Krayzie bone/Bizzy bone back around the tupac, biggie era had the dopest flows alive, and noone could match them, not even biggie or tupac. On the song Thug Luv it shows this. Kray and Bizzy(mostly bizzy on this) ripped pac 3 new assholes with his verse, possibly the tightest flow Biz has ever put out.



biggie is the king of flow. 
everyone knows this, you are incorrect.

eminem being the "best lyricist in the world" is funny. you a funny guy.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

only reason anyone gives a flying fuck about eminem is becuase he's white and he says so himself. 

His flow sucks and has incoherent lyrics. yeah random shit that makes no sense is such amazing lyrics. 

You know else does what em does? Lil Wayne. but he gets so much hate for doing exactly the same thing.

Eminem dickriders are the most annoying hip hop fans ever.


----------



## melange

Lil Keke Ft Birdman - I'm A G


----------



## melange

Runnin' (Dying To Live) - 2Pac (feat. Notorious B.I.G)


----------



## Max Power

20+ pages of mainstream bullshit.

great thread!


----------



## melange

says the guy who will probably say some shitty obscure indie noname is his favorite rapper


maybe things are popular because they are good


----------



## captainballs

If Jones isn't good, then why is he balling so hard? I know why: because haters gon hate.


----------



## captainballs

Lucy Noeno said:


> only reason anyone gives a flying fuck about eminem is becuase he's white and he says so himself.
> 
> His flow sucks and has incoherent lyrics. yeah random shit that makes no sense is such amazing lyrics.
> 
> You know else does what em does? Lil Wayne. but he gets so much hate for doing exactly the same thing.
> 
> Eminem dickriders are the most annoying hip hop fans ever.



I think you're wrong about Eminem sucking because his lyrics are incoherent. I think a Dr. Seuss book is more opaque.

Eminem reminds me of a white kid who grew up rough but an idealist teacher had faith in him and taught him to read at an 8th grade level. Then, the teacher told him to write his feelings down in a journal in rhyme form. His songs and rhymes are so standardized and lame. His attempts to color outside of the lines by being shocking or "alternative" only make this fact much more obvious.

He is about as rebellious to authority as the WWF is, and his whole act contains an equal amount of substance.


----------



## Max Power

Popularity has nothing to do with how good an artist is. It's just a testament to how good his record label is at marketing him and putting his records on the radio. Ask Justin Bieber.

But if everyone here wants to keep sucking off Pac, Biggie, Eminem, and Lil Wayne (LOL) over and over and over again then by all means go ahead. I like all kinds of rap, underground, overground, mainstream, piss stream, whatever. If that shit bumps that's all that matters, regardless of how many units it moved. Unfortunately, there's a lot of good shit that goes unnoticed nowadays.

Anyways, can't leave without contributing to this thread:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ROQ831XHs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD10EQ1IXxE

From both worlds as to not piss anyone off.


----------



## Max Power

And on an unrelated note, did anyone pick up this Beatles/Wu-Tang mash-up album that came out earlier this year? Here's a track from it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMa-thtiZfM

Method Man + My Guitar Gently Weeps? Holy fuck.


----------



## slef

*Andre Nickatina - Crack Raider Razor *


----------



## captainballs

I'm trying to make a list of people who are on diets but still do donuts in the six speed, can you guys help me out?


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

always strapped when i hit da club
niggas gimme daps, bitches gimme hugs
and since im paid niggas be muggin me, u know im muggin back
niggas be muggin me, you know im
always strapped when i hit da club


----------



## captainballs

Straight stuntin, getting daps and hugs.


----------



## SkagKush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA7USqZ52Mc&feature=related

unknown prophets ft slug - never

(true hip hop)

pretty wicked track.......first listen of UP for me......def not slug


----------



## Matt58

And I'm listening to this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMukYoMYNLs


----------



## imaimabadbitch

warren g ft nate dogg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDoVl-g4UMs


----------



## Lucy Noeno

SHUT THE FUCK UP THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS REAL HIP HOP IT IS WHAT YOU MAKE OF IT CITING MEDIOCRE RAPPERS FROM THE GOOD OL MIDWEST WITH CORNFIELD DRIVEBYS DOES NOT MAKE YOU COOL. JUST POST WHAT YOU LIKE AND DON'T DO "REAL HIP HOP" SHIT. GODDAMNIT. 

i


----------



## SkagKush

if ur refering to my comment......

well then, clearly you didnt click on the link....

i was poking fun on the ACTUAL youtube name.....................


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I wans't referring to your comment, just this whole "this is REAL hip hop" thing that always goes on when poeple talk about rap.


----------



## SkagKush

^ fair enough............

and i agree that hip hop is hip hop....

however

there is shitty and good hip hop.....

and "real hip hop" is generally the underground (ex. Def Jux, Rhymesayers)......and the new mainstream stuff has staggered away from the origins.................


----------



## slortaone

there is real rap and bubblegum rap

dealwithit.gif


----------



## captainballs

Jim Jones, Young Jeezy. This is real shit, better ask somebody with all of that super transformers rap that is supposed to be real hip hop.


----------



## slortaone

oh shit! its the mother fucking balls back in the place to be


----------



## captainballs

Catching stunts all day. Bang bang!


----------



## slef

what I wouldnt give to read some Balls vs Guido posts right now.....



epic lulz


----------



## slortaone

my momma need a bigger crib so i need this money, g
king kong aint got shit on me


----------



## captainballs

He don't want none. I'm in a Tonka, color of Willy Wonka. Can't nobody see me in this stunting game!


----------



## slef

captainballs said:


> He don't want none. I'm in a Tonka, color of Willy Wonka. Can't nobody see me in this stunting game!



yo just post that one famous pic and Im good.....


----------



## slortaone

n ima keep rollin up......


----------



## slortaone

slef said:


> yo just post that one famous pic and Im good.....


----------



## captainballs

Okay, I see this thread got that crack!


----------



## slef

yassssss........lol







love the .gif, slort


----------



## captainballs

You already know what I'm about!


*NSFW*:


----------



## slortaone

knockin niggas off, knockin niggas out!


----------



## captainballs

This. Is my. Furry. Swag.


----------



## slortaone

yo balls, teach me


----------



## captainballs

You gotta come through like splash, just drip that swagger all over a hoe.

Like this:


----------



## slortaone

the nigga balls.
i am going to attempt to make it rain all over these hoes on the daily, yo, thank you.


----------



## captainballs

I put that work in!


----------



## captainballs




----------



## slortaone




----------



## captainballs




----------



## Lucy Noeno

thread ruined. thanks asshole.


----------



## captainballs

You know, some people wake up and they make a choice and choose to hate. I just come through to say what's up and the streets keep asking for that crack so I just pump it.


----------



## Kenickie

http://www.prefixmag.com/media/big-...rothers-of-chico-dusty-blended-mixtape/47262/

fucking weird, but also kind of awesome. 

you ain't the next dj is awesome.

you can stream the whole tape on that site, and in the comments there is a valid download link. good stuff.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I would go all weird byzantine rome knight templar language mode with you capt for your furfaggotry and heresy but it's gotten old.


----------



## Kenickie

been downloading mixtapes all night

houston for dummies

and da drought III are still probably the best


----------



## D's

get some southrn mix tapes, lil wayne, gucci mane, wakaflocka. etc.

lil wayne got good mixtapes, i can pm u the info if u wanna kno where to find em.


----------



## Wordswords

Big Boi is making the best music in the game right now, with the best lyrics too imo


----------



## D's

that lil wyte is GANGSTA


----------



## Max Power

this shit bumps:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BguBctqpeIU


----------



## EbowTheLetter

DJ JS-1 feat. eMC - I Knew A Girl


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## captainballs

White bitch in the house!


----------



## melange

Juicy J - Violent


----------



## melange

Mobb Deep - Got It Twisted 


unedited song


----------



## DexterMeth

some bullshit, might have been rap


----------



## Kenickie

cannot let this thread drop past the first page


----------



## DexterMeth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXGzrUjZjgI
Typical Cats - Any Day


----------



## melange

See You In My Nightmares-Kanye West Feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## melange




----------



## DexterMeth

Now that's better.  That Kanye West shit sucks


----------



## melange

melange said:


>



Juicy J & Project Pat-I Play Dope Boy


----------



## melange

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=482053



I laugh in this threads face "HA HA HA"


I don't even post threads like talkin bout


----------



## Lucy Noeno

hey I remember posting in that thread. I'm listening to some chopped and scwered remixes right now.


----------



## Atlien3

my fav rapper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu6vhnrhKfk


----------



## imaimabadbitch

korrupt world
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsOWMJVNbAU

slow motion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvzemQPAIIo

gangstas need love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9pycgbE3OM

area codes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD8AFbD2mmE


----------



## melange

Soul Survivor - Young Jeezy ft. Akon


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Every Girl chopped and Screwed 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Owf9t7ti4w


----------



## bnewt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=url5cNDt_f4&feature=player_embedded#!

SING LIKE BILAL


----------



## DexterMeth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ctpic0VhrA&feature=related
Jedi Mind Tricks - I against I feat. Planetary


----------



## slortaone

imaimabadbitch said:


> korrupt world
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsOWMJVNbAU
> 
> slow motion
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvzemQPAIIo
> 
> gangstas need love
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9pycgbE3OM
> 
> area codes
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD8AFbD2mmE



lolol LLUUDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## slortaone

DexterMeth said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ctpic0VhrA&feature=related
> Jedi Mind Tricks - I against I feat. Planetary



indeed.






kublai khan - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRE6uZ1id4g


----------



## imaimabadbitch

slortaone said:


> lolol LLUUDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa



ilikesllluuudddaaaa


"read your horoscope and eat some horderves
ten on pump one these hoes is self serve"

(and,of course,)

"u cant turn a hoe into a housewife
hoes dont act right
theres hoes on a mission n theres hoes on a crackpipe
hey hoe how ya doin, wherr ya been
prolly doin hoe stuff cuz there you hoe again"


----------



## slortaone

everything after word of mouf was utter trash yo, fuck luda


----------



## imaimabadbitch

*IM* not tryn ta fuck luda but u can if thats wat turns u on.
ilikewatilike.donthate.


----------



## slortaone

excellent gag, 5 stars. would read again.


----------



## Lucy Noeno




----------



## JoshE

More Jedi Mind Tricks:

*Jedi Mind Tricks Feat. Tragedy Khadafi - Genghis Khan*

*Jedi Mind Tricks - Trail of Lies*

*Jedi Mind Tricks - Uncommon Valor (A Vietnam Story)*


----------



## melange

Del The Funky Homosapien - Corner Story


----------



## melange

T.I. (Ft. Kanye West, Jay-Z, and Lil Wayne) - Swagga Like Us 



t.i. murders it on this track


----------



## Mariposa

melange said:


> T.I. (Ft. Kanye West, Jay-Z, and Lil Wayne) - Swagga Like Us
> 
> 
> 
> t.i. murders it on this track



Yeah, other than the vocoder.  

~chillin in the corner, now strike it like that~


----------



## bagochina

CC - scummy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xArkAYPkkp8

puttum up

peace.
seedless


----------



## imaimabadbitch

biggie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypP8sMHo74Y

BET NYE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?vx9g8dTMXz8


----------



## bagochina

ive probably listened to this song like 4 times in a row, dude. hypnotize me biggie, ha.

peace.
seedless


----------



## DexterMeth

Fuck ya.  Biggie is THE shit, and Puff Daddy is a PIECE of shit


----------



## bagochina

b to the eye to the GG ie...


----------



## melange

eminem - hellbound


----------



## Atlien3

new shit JAY SLIM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQyXx7EPazc


----------



## lonewolf13

Wicked Minds - LA LA


----------



## lonewolf13

Kid Frost - La Raza


----------



## melange

Hello - Eminem


----------



## melange

drake - fear


----------



## lonewolf13

MR MIDGET LOCO -GANG TAPES-HOMIE,HOMIE,HOMIE


----------



## melange

Kanye West - Dark Fantasy


----------



## atri

http://www.mediafire.com/?dnt1eywemgz

hefty records flossed out mix


----------



## slortaone




----------



## LivingOnValium

LMFAO: Father Gives His Nephew An Old School Azz Whoopin On Webcam For Acting Hard On Facebook & Forced To Put The Video On His Wall! "Put That On Your Muthaf*ckin Wall"


----------



## melange

killyourself

rap or GTFO


----------



## Bill

Wu-Tang Clan vs. The Beatles - CREAM


----------



## DexterMeth

Public Enemy - Fight the Power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk
lul ...eazy e


----------



## melange

Rick Ross - Speedin (Remix) ft. Various Artists


----------



## melange

fucking eargasm


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QRRZBSN9Rs


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Tha Mobb


----------



## slortaone

jay z - on to the next one






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM1RChZk1EU&feature=mcv


----------



## melange

^good shit


Lil' Wayne-Man I Miss My Dawgs


----------



## atri

http://hypem.com/#!/item/ejpj/Hot+Dollar+-+Streetz+on+Lock+Megasoid+Remix+

hot dolla - streets on lock (megasoid remix)


----------



## lonewolf13

Flo Rida - Right Round


----------



## Bill

DexterMeth said:


> Public Enemy - Fight the Power
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PaoLy7PHwk
> lul ...eazy e



I recorded this.
Flav was drunk as fuck jumping around and shit, it was pretty awesome


----------



## melange

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m69RQpxcO6Y


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Fr-bLM5A0


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Comptons Most Wanted - I gots ta get over

heres something to just chill to, g'yeah


----------



## LivingOnValium

Prodigy (Feat. Big Twins & Un Pacino) - Shed Thy Blood


----------



## LivingOnValium

Prodigy ft Un Pacino- 7th Heaven


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I downloaded some old skool shit tonight

DMX - Its Dark and Hell Is Hot
DMX - Flesh of My Flesh Blood of My Blood
Eazy E - Eternal E
Eazy E - Straight off the streetz of mutha fuckin compton
Juvenile - 400 Degreez
KRS ONE -  Greatest Hits
Master P - Ghetto D
Three Six Mafia - When the Smoke Clears
Three SIx Mafia - Choices
TRU - Tru 2 da Game
TI - Urban Legend

Its like I have my cd case from back in high school.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq2WVDESAS4

Big Pun feat Fat Joe - Twins Deep Cover

The original will always be better but any song that starts with "Ready for war Joe, how you wanna blow they spot I know these dirty cops that'll get us in if *we murder some wop*"

is immediately awesome.


----------



## atri

bill bless - nas says


----------



## theartofwar

nas - half time

if you can't get down w illmatic album you don't deserve to listen to any hip hop , this shit is pure gold.


----------



## Noodle

*Missy Elliot* _featuring Method Man ~_ *Bring The Pain*


----------



## lonewolf13

Beat Street


----------



## webbykevin

in rap music, why is the C silent ?


----------



## Roger&Me

Light ya Junts, lets have a muthafucken smoke off


----------



## slortaone




----------



## chinky

the blues has always been totally american
as american as apple pie
as american as the blues as american as apple pie
the question is why?
why should the blues be so at home here?
well
america provided the atmosphere


----------



## TALLY 2.0

> Rap is something you do. Hip hop is somgething you live.



KRS-ONE
fuck u caps filter


----------



## chinky

A ghetto love is the law that we live by
Day by day I wonder why my shorty had to die
I reminice over my ghetto princess everyday
Give it up for my shorty


----------



## TALLY 2.0

TALLY 2.0 said:


> Rap is something you do. Hip Hop is something you live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KRS-ONE
> fuck u caps filter
Click to expand...





> Your mom is something I do. The AIDS she gave me is something I live.



TALLY-TWO

d


----------



## qwe

cover of kid cuddi's night&day.

it's not actually hiphop at all and you'll probably hate it if you mainly like rap.


----------



## melange

Mario Winans ft. P.Diddy - I Don't Wanna Know


----------



## melange

Green and Yellow - Lil' Wayne


----------



## Empire_Ent

Tech N9ne 
Mac Dre
Young Dro
Berner 
Messy Marv
Jacka 
E40
Clipse
Currensy
Slaughterhouse


----------



## lonewolf13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ihtX86JzmA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqmy5qrvaVQ
trollface.jpg


----------



## Pharcyde

i heard a Lil Wayne song and had to call my brother to figure out what it was

turns out

it was 6 Foot, 7 Foot


----------



## melange

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - Look Into My Eyes


----------



## Roger&Me

Big Tuck -- Southside Da Realist

Yeeeuuuhhhhh


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - One Night Only


----------



## melange

Lets Talk--Lil Wayne--Da Drought Is Over 2


----------



## Roger&Me

^Mang, all this Lil Wayne bullshit is setting you up for some Wanksta-style disappointment... :D


----------



## slortaone

geto boys - G-code

*We don't talk to policeeeee*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzsV9BqsIVk


----------



## Wise420

melange said:


> Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - Look Into My Eyes


the only decent link you've posted. stop with lil wayney boy.


----------



## slortaone

this old banger






forgotaboutdre.mp3 atm


----------



## melange

Wise420 said:


> the only decent link you've posted. stop with lil wayney boy.












fuck tha haters


----------



## KeepingThingsReal

my fav is the nigga song


----------



## melange

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony - Flow Motion


----------



## lonewolf13

too $hort - i ain't trippin'


----------



## lonewolf13

Cypress hill - insane in the brain


----------



## melange

the best rap song about a super hero ever!

Ghostface Killah - Slept On Tony


----------



## Noodle

*Brand Nubian - Slow Down*


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Now this right here was the jam back in the day.

PM Dawn - Set Adrift On A Memory Bliss


----------



## slortaone

victory

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USGQGfD_Ff0


----------



## melange

Birdman - Fire Flame (Remix) ft. Lil Wayne


----------



## melange

YO GOTTI - STREET PHARMACY


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Comptons most wanted - I gots ta get over

some gangsta shit, g'yeah


----------



## melange

Prodigy - Mac 10 Handle


----------



## lonewolf13

MC Ren - Same old Shit


----------



## SkagKush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7elt6SA-t1c

the orphanage

hold mine

eyedea, aesop rock, blueprint, illogic, slug


----------



## iwish

Young Sid - Undisputed


----------



## Mr.Hankey

yo, iwish
mah niggah


----------



## melange

dedicated to all the beautiful bl ladies


Jamie Foxx ft Drake - Fall For Your Type


----------



## lonewolf13

Old School Jam for the lovely ladies of Blueligh happy V day


----------



## lonewolf13

Another VDay song


----------



## melange

mickey factz - paradise


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Eazy-E - I'd rather fuck you

Eazy-E had 7 kids to 7 different bitches

happy vday


----------



## melange

T.I. - Ready For Whatever


----------



## lonewolf13

Erik b and Rakim - Juice


----------



## melange

Talib Kweli - Cold Rain


----------



## melange

Dee-1 - One Man Army Remix


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Method Man, Redman - A-YO ft. Saukrates


----------



## melange

J.R.Writer - What you know about crack


----------



## Methadone84

lonewolf13 said:


> MC Ren - Same old Shit



"People don't go to rap shows so they can hear a band
 its like a man tryna fuck a man
 it defeats the whole purpose
 its like a fish tryna swim on the surface
 a big circus all thats missin is a tent
 because the shit aint worth five cents"

MC Ren = BEAST


----------



## melange

Kanye West feat Jay-Z - Power (REMIX)


----------



## melange

c-murder - mama how you figure


----------



## Methadone84

Wu-Tang Clan -Tearz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFXkqef3Njk


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

RIP my nigga BIG L! what a damn shame...

anyway. kwelis new album dropped and its fiiiiiirrrreeee

PALOOKAS FT SEAN PRICE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G3MlOa1cmk


----------



## Methadone84

PUt IT ON BIG L PUT IT ON CMON PUT IT ON AND ON AND ON


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

CMON BIG FELLA PUT IT ON!

haha i gotta listen to this now./


----------



## Methadone84

Warm'nFuzzy said:


> CMON BIG FELLA PUT IT ON!
> 
> haha i gotta listen to this now./



crazy thing you brought up Big L cuz i was just listening to that song like right before you said that


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

Methadone84 said:


> crazy thing you brought up Big L cuz i was just listening to that song like right before you said that



you cant not have L in a hip hop thread amirite?
best punchlines, sick flow, just all around smart rappin from him. i love the song casualties of a dice game. i love how it tells a story. you dont hear that anymore.


----------



## slortaone

im here to represent for the diggin in the crates crew


----------



## Psyke

KRONDON

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyAn0YGtQlo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obFUir5_efE&feature=related


Yeah he's a black albino, what of it


----------



## melange

gucci mane - 3rd quarter


----------



## We are all ONE

I like that song on the radio with the fat Damien sounding like biggie
wtf , cant think of it


----------



## melange

I don't know there's a lot of fat damien's sounding like biggie


----------



## We are all ONE

Oh yeah
Ashton Martin with that fat damien rick Ross
double postin in the hip hop thread nukkas


----------



## melange

man I've posted that song on here so many times

that's a good ass song

Rick Ross - Aston Martin Music ft. Drake, Chrisette Michele


----------



## We are all ONE

yep that one
shit's tight


----------



## Bill

Car Full of White Boys

lol


----------



## melange

Duece Poppi - My White Friends 


godamnit I hate vevo - I hope someone blows them up and their fucking commercials


----------



## atri

Massive Attack feat. Mos Def - I Against I


----------



## atri

b real - never back down


----------



## We are all ONE

atri said:


> b real - never back down



lol you are an old fuck


----------



## atri

lol i know
i giggle when i see people post old school tracks in here that i have on vinyl


----------



## lilczey

kanye west- my dark n twisted fantasy

n this thread a long time coming


----------



## We are all ONE

atri said:


> lol i know
> i giggle when i see people post old school tracks in here that i have on vinyl



what you know about this melange


----------



## atri

srsly


----------



## We are all ONE

orly


----------



## melange

T.I. - Get Ya Shit Together Ft. Lil Kim


"I walk around with more money than you ever got
Shrewd attitude like I never had to sell a rock"


----------



## melange

classic jamz

T.I. You Don't Know Me


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

TI is good as fuck. too bad he cant stay out of jail lmao. what do you guys think of RUN DMC? mannn i love that shit soo much they created hip hop imo


----------



## captainballs

T.I. is the bomb


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

yeah nigga what do you think about run DMC lol gotta love the classics


----------



## lonewolf13

The Pharcyde - Drop


----------



## lonewolf13

Charizma and Peanut Butter Wolf - Ice Cream Truck


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Warm'nFuzzy said:


> TI is good as fuck. too bad he cant stay out of jail lmao. what do you guys think of RUN DMC? mannn i love that shit soo much they created hip hop imo



RUN DMC are the shit, but they didnt create hip hop. 

Their contribution is that they were the first rap group to get huge. Before RUN DMC rap was still considered to be an underground thing. They brought rap to the masses and opened up the door for every rapper after them.


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

TALLY 2.0 said:


> RUN DMC are the shit, but they didnt create hip hop.
> 
> Their contribution is that they were the first rap group to get huge. Before RUN DMC rap was still considered to be an underground thing. They brought rap to the masses and opened up the door for every rapper after them.



yes yes thats what i mean. i love that collab with aerosmith. my favorite classic groups.


----------



## Methadone84

I need a gangsta bitch


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## TALLY 2.0

^La Chat is a bad bitch. You ever seen the movie Choices. She gets gangsta.

Gangsta Boo is my favorite bad bitch tho.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

T.I. is the shit. trap muzik urban legend and king are three of my favorite albums. the rest of shit is fucking awful though. 

and yeah, I think he likes jail.


----------



## Methadone84

any new music pretty much sucks imo


----------



## captainballs

Nicki Minaj is good tho


----------



## melange

no

she is garbage


----------



## lonewolf13

RAWR saucer of milk, table for two


----------



## captainballs

Nicki Minaj is a bad bitch


----------



## lonewolf13

even though she's dead, is it weird if i still jack off toher?


----------



## Lucy Noeno

nicki minaj is annoying


----------



## Warm'nFuzzy

im not a fan of nicki or for that matter most anyone out now. some shits good though. you guys hear that j cole all i want is you joint? shits hot. the beat reminds me of the way hip hop should be. im hopin he leads a resurrection. the easter of hip hop? haaa


----------



## captainballs

Young Jeezy resurrected this motherfucker already. Best person dead or alive, not just best rapper. Best person.


----------



## iwish

lonewolf13 said:


> The Pharcyde - Drop



 The Pharcyde


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Big Pun - Twins deep cover

The first verse is fucking insane.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

NWA- She Swallowed It

They just don't make songs like this anymore. music has gotten a lot tamer.


----------



## Pharcyde

iwish said:


> The Pharcyde



thnx


----------



## Methadone84

Pharcyde said:


> thnx



thats why thats your name right?

I always have just assumed that


----------



## lonewolf13

Digital Underground - Humpty dance


----------



## lonewolf13

Bell Biv DeVoe - Poison

Boyz II Men - motown Philly

JJ FAD - Supersonic


----------



## lonewolf13

Wicked Minds - Hood Rats Need Love Too


----------



## lonewolf13

Baby Bash - numero uno


----------



## rm-rf

i still listen to wu tang all the time


----------



## Lucy Noeno

lil wayne has been posted 51 times ITT


----------



## Wise420

Lucy Noeno said:


> Big Pun - Twins deep cover
> 
> *The first verse is fucking insane*.


gotta agree with that


----------



## Wise420

Down foe my thang- BTNH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sR2PowYXJIE


----------



## Wise420

Foe tha love of money- Bone Thugs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9_JVzyFTHI


----------



## slortaone

*DOOM.*


----------



## Methadone84

Wise420 said:


> Foe tha love of money- Bone Thugs
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9_JVzyFTHI



its not available in my country lol

im from United States


----------



## atri

dat baby dont look like me


----------



## Wise420

Methadone84 said:


> its not available in my country lol
> 
> im from United States


what


----------



## melange

T.I. - Stand Up Ft. Trick Daddy ,Lil Jon And Lil Wayne


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Go DJ


----------



## nekointheclouds

Edit - Artsy Remix


----------



## melange

T.I. - Welcome To The World feat. Kanye West & Kid Cudi


----------



## Lucy Noeno

T.I. - Doin my Job


----------



## melange

Ice Cube + Westside Connection - Bow Down


----------



## melange

Westside Connection - Cross 'Em Out And Put A 'K


----------



## melange

Del the Funkee Homosapien - Skull & Crossbones


----------



## SkagKush

^ love del man.......dope track


----------



## melange

Del The Funky Homosapien - Corner Story


----------



## melange

Rick Ross - Free Mason feat. Jay-Z


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

"Weird Al" Yankovic - Whatever You Like


----------



## melange

T.I. - Every Chance I Get


----------



## We are all ONE

DoinitRite?


----------



## atri

3-6 mafia who run it (megasoid remix)


----------



## lonewolf13

Fat Boys - all you can eat


----------



## melange

The Leak 5 - 09-Lil' Wayne-I Want This Forever (Feat. Drake)


----------



## lonewolf13

LSOB - Homies

Kid Frost - La Raza

Wreckxneffect - rump shaker


----------



## melange

Styles P - Good Times ( I Get High)


----------



## melange

T.I. - Every Chance I Get


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Lupe Fiasco - The Show Must Go On

When I first heard this on the radio a few days ago I'm like "he sampled modest mouse? seriously?"

That's called making a dogshit song into a decent one through the magic of sampling.


----------



## melange

T.I. - No Mercy


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

The Dayton Family Cocaine Ft. Philly Cocaine Psycho E.P.

I laughed so hard when I heard this


----------



## melange

LiL Wayne [Rebirth] - One Way Trip (ft. Kevin Rudolf w/ Travis Barker)


----------



## Shaman_RN

Check out Billy Woods from Brooklyn.  His work with the Super Chron Flight Brothers is pretty dope.  Give the album 'Emergency Powers' a listen.

*NSFW*:


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Young Jeezy - Turn my Swag on Remix


----------



## slortaone

Pharoahe Monch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7Fy5w2klbg

yall know the name


----------



## melange

hood classic 


Master P - Ice Cream Man


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - I'm Me


----------



## JoshE

Wu-Tang Clan - Severe Punishment


----------



## christiger

Lucy Noeno said:


> Lupe Fiasco - The Show Must Go On
> 
> When I first heard this on the radio a few days ago I'm like "he sampled modest mouse? seriously?"
> 
> That's called making a dogshit song into a decent one through the magic of sampling.



KILLER use of sampling there.  Love what they did with that "Float On" melody.  LASERS in 3 days!!!!

Speaking of hiphop artists sampling great artists...

I've been bumping Childish Gambino nonstop lately.  Sleigh Bells? Animal Collective? Grizzly Bear? Awesome samples.

*Childish Gambino* - "New Prince (Crown On The Ground)"


----------



## Busty St Clare

I have seen Lupe twice live and both times he stunk more than two piles of shit. The first occasion he had "technical issues", which I can appreciate, so he mopped around the stage and was lacklustre. The second time was a month ago and once again he has "issues with his sampler", and proceeded to throw a hissy fit on stage. It was at a festival and no one else had any issues the whole day.

The show must go on? Take  a spoonful of cement and harden the fuck up. A born showman will put on a show no matter what.


----------



## melange

maybe it was the sweat of the down unda weatha?


it's a hard hemisphere to get use to, from what I hear


----------



## Busty St Clare

Maybe he is a prissy who should have done time on the hard streets before he tried to become a rapper.






It's sad when he make Kayne look hard


----------



## slortaone

melange said:


> maybe it was the sweat of the down unda weatha?
> 
> 
> it's a hard hemisphere to get use to, from what I hear



the nigga is soft as baby shit


----------



## melange

yea, let t.i. or wayne go down there


----------



## slortaone

melange said:


> yea, let t.i. or wayne go down there


----------



## melange

Aint Scared Of Ya - Project Pat


----------



## melange

JR Writer - To Be A Diplomat


----------



## captainballs

Writer!


----------



## captainballs

I got a project chick with a lot of kids
She said she like my flow but love my ad libs


----------



## christiger

﻿ofwgkta - couch w ace creator


----------



## melange

White Girl-Young Jeezy Ft. USDA


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> Aint Scared Of Ya - Project Pat



That song is tight as fuck. Ive never heard it before. Im behind the times. I used to be a huge Project Pat fan back in the day, tho. Bumped his shit all the time.


----------



## melange

TALLY 2.0 said:


> That song is tight as fuck. Ive never heard it before. Im behind the times. I used to be a huge Project Pat fan back in the day, tho. Bumped his shit all the time.



Red Rum- Project Pat


----------



## lonewolf13

mr. knightowl - daddy im in love w/ a gangster


----------



## lonewolf13

Chino Grande - Hoodrats need love too

Keep it gangsta - wicked minds


----------



## TALLY 2.0

melange said:


> Red Rum- Project Pat



Hell fuckin yeah dude. That whole cd is tight as a motherfucker. Used to bump that shit all the time.

However, Mista Dont Play has always been my fav.

I used to use the chorus of this song as my voice mail greeting...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SpNeH_Q4Y4


----------



## melange

Drake ft. Lil Wayne & Young Jeezy - I'm Going In


----------



## melange

everyone listen right now!!!!


Fly In - Carter II - Fly Out - Lil Wayne


----------



## melange

LiL Wayne-Lets Talk it Over


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne Ft. Drake and  Nutt Da Kidd-I Want This Forever


----------



## melange

T.I. - "Poppin' Bottles" (ft. Drake)


----------



## Lucy Noeno

^ that track is fire. the same can't be said of the rest of the album.


----------



## lonewolf13

ONYX - throw ya gunzzzz


----------



## melange

Aesop Rock - Blue in the Face


----------



## melange

Rick Ross ft. Cee-Lo - Tears of Joy


----------



## melange

Kanye West - All Of The Lights


----------



## slortaone

Ayo whattup internet niggas its ya big homie Ghostface aka Theodore Deini the Wallabee Champ. Ayo I just seen this video wit that nigga Drake talkin foul bout his elders n shit. Nigga be splashin his cologne on niggas nahmean. Nigga tryna rub his cologne on niggas n keep his ass in the picture namsayin. He like that nigga in the backseat of the car pokin his head between the front seats tryna stay in the conversation wit front seat niggas nahmeans. Ayo the niggas Jay n Kanye be front seat niggas. Niggas got seat warmers n shit. Niggas can change the station on the car stereo n shit namsayin. The nigga Drake be tryna play wit the knobs on the stereo nahmeans. The nigga can’t adjust the heat controls n shit cos he a backseat nigga namsayin. Nigga you look out the side windows nahmeans. You aint built for windshield views n shit. Niggas like Drake aint built for the front seat. Nigga in the back with the child locks n shit. You aint no airbag havin nigga Drake. You need niggas permissions n shit to crack ya windows nahmeans. Niggas need to open ya doors nigga. Muthafuckas in the front seats open they own doors nahmean. Front seat niggas got legroom nahmean. Niggas push back they seats n take ya legroom nahmean. Ayo Drake niggas is takin ya legroom if they see ya ass. Ya backseat ass nigga. Ayo before I even go on wit that why the fuck this nigga always be gruntin when he say that nigga Wayne name n shit? Nigga be droppin his little anecdotes n shit n the muthafuckin stories always be some shit where the nigga gotta start gruntin n groanin bout that nigga nahmeans. Nigga talkin bout how the other nigga be makin the muthafucka nervous n shit. Ayo when niggas was makin joints like Protect Ya Neck n Reunited n shit niggas wasn’t in the studio gruntin n makin fuck faces over the other niggas darts n shit. Niggas wasn’t lookin at other niggas in the studio like ayo god ya makin a muthafucka weak in the knees wit that shit namsayin. Wasn’t no niggas talkin bout how they gettin all tingly n shit when a nigga spit his darts. Ayo we aint no homophobe niggas but straight up if the nigga U-God say to the god ayo Tony ya makin me nervous n shit I would had gone n smacked that nigga in his throat n shit. I’da put the stallions on that nigga. Nigga would had gotten thrown through five walls n come out of a room 3 doors away from where he was n shit namsayin. Only two reasons why niggas be makin other niggas nervous n that shit either cos the nigga wearin a wire or he a homo nigga. Word bond. 
Aight peace.


----------



## slortaone

gave erry ho a hug

key by the three

when i chirp shawty chirp back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5lIWti4VUw


----------



## slortaone

_so i brag and i boast man i got the most man
i make more deliveries than the postman_

the gangster, the killer and the dope dealer - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PM5YWZnhIs


----------



## melange

slortaone said:


> gave erry ho a hug
> 
> key by the three
> 
> when i chirp shawty chirp back
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5lIWti4VUw



I'm throwed off slightly bro
Don't wanna fight me bro
I'm fast as lightning bro ya better use ya Nike's bro


----------



## melange

three 6 mafia - Half On A Sack - Most Known Unknowns


----------



## melange

Three 6 Mafia - Lets Plan A Robbery


----------



## melange

three 6 mafia - Side 2 Side - Most Known Unknown


----------



## melange

Lil wyte - Fucked up


----------



## Personal Freedom

We are all ONE said:


> DoinitRite?



First time I heard this , didn't dig it all that much. But after the 2nd/3rd time around...shit is tight fool.....


----------



## Personal Freedom

Today was straight old skool....

DJ Quick
Ruunnnnn DMC
Ice Cube
Too Short

& The Grandmaster Flash.......


----------



## SkagKush

im sorry......but i will finally say this.....no offense....

but............

no more three six....please!  

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUB0Ky4UzCQ

lords of the underground - tic toc


----------



## Lucy Noeno

slortaone said:


> gave erry ho a hug
> 
> key by the three
> 
> when i chirp shawty chirp back
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5lIWti4VUw



I had to look up the lyrics to figure out what the fuck he's saying besides "when I chirp shawty chirp back" and "latin broads and a china doll" because he forgot how to enunciate words on that track. worse than kurt cobain


----------



## nekointheclouds

I've seen three six like 5 times, they play around memphis alot(they are from here).

Once I was surrounded by collar popping bros. It was awesome.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh yeah.....listening too....


BET's PSA 

Bomani Armah - Read a Book!


----------



## Owl Eyed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZmg95dKwUM


----------



## melange

SkagKush said:


> im sorry......but i will finally say this.....no offense....
> 
> but............
> 
> no more three six....please!
> 
> lol









haters gonna hate


ACADEMY AWARD WINNNNNAS


----------



## Lucy Noeno

but that song sucked ass. I liked triple 6 when they did crunk.


----------



## melange

whatever

the most known unknowns was without a doubt their best album


----------



## melange

Birdman & Lil Wayne - Aint Worried Bout Shit


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haSW825uDX8&feature=fvsr
_*
Rodney P - da hot style*_


----------



## melange

three 6 mafia - Body Parts


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Ive been a fan of Three Six since like 2000. I dont really dig their new stuff tho.

Their best/my favorite cd of theirs is the Choices Soundtrack.






There's an ass of good songs on there, but my fav is called *Dis Bitch, Dat Hoe*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtAJRhP_BWE

_I can see it in her eyes/ gave me the pussy for a burger and some fries_


----------



## melange

^have you seen the movies?


Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg - Deep Cover


----------



## Lucy Noeno

^ one of the best songs ever made.


----------



## melange

3 6 Mafia - Bin Laden Weed


----------



## melange




----------



## melange

Lil wyte - Fucked up


----------



## chinky

Bone Thugs N Harmony - Budsmokers Only 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1x4kxu2XUo&feature=related


----------



## chinky

Bone Thugs-N-Harmony --- Buddah Lovaz 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFmCVQWRReM&feature=related


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne- Watch My Shoes


----------



## SkagKush

anything def jux or rhymesayers..............


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhxbatYD96A&feature=related
*
Das Racist & El-P - Sit down, man*


----------



## captainballs

Dipset all day every day. Capo Statuys. Jones. Front seat muthafucka right there. BANG BANG!


----------



## lonewolf13

Baby boy da prince - the way i live


----------



## lonewolf13

Daddy Yankee - Pose


----------



## aesoprock

^worst homo crap in quite some time (not even rap), wtf


----------



## chinky

Mac Miller - Kool Aid & Frozen Pizza 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnAbszcy3bs


----------



## Lucy Noeno

lonewolf13 said:


> Daddy Yankee - Pose



that man is an embarrassment to Puerto Ricans and should have dick cut off and forced to choke on it.


----------



## chinky

SPM-Riddla On da Roof

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twKWIIQSgoo&feature=related


----------



## chinky

RIP


----------



## lonewolf13

Lucy Noeno said:


> that man is an embarrassment to Puerto Ricans and should have dick cut off and forced to choke on it.



I believe you meant him


----------



## Lucy Noeno

R.I.P. Nate Dogg.


----------



## lonewolf13

Old Dirty bastard - baby i got your money

Nate Dogg -  i got love


----------



## lonewolf13

Warren G - regulate


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

chinky said:


> RIP



really?!?!? NO FUCKING WAAAAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## lonewolf13

Heavy D & the Boyz - now that we've found love


----------



## lonewolf13

Ice Cube - Ghetto Bird


----------



## lonewolf13

Mr. Capone-E and Mr. Criminal - hi power history


----------



## lonewolf13

Lil Rob - Por Vida


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Shoot me down - The Carter III


----------



## TALLY 2.0

chinky said:


> Bone Thugs-N-Harmony --- Buddah Lovaz
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFmCVQWRReM&feature=related



This is my impression of every single Bone song ever made....

_Thats why I stay highhhhhhh fjasdfjlsdfjlsadjflsadjflsajdlfjsldafladf f fdsjlafdjsdajfadsn jfldafjdslfajlafb bone bone bone jfladjlfjadslfjsdajflasjf f  fjadlsdalfjlsdjlfsdjlfdslfjsd afjfflkajflf Bone._


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I think they rap in some demonic tongue


----------



## TALLY 2.0

LOL They caught the spirit!! HALLELUJAH.


----------



## melange

virginia represent:


Clipse - Grindin


----------



## melange

Shyne - Diamonds and Mac 10s


----------



## TALLY 2.0

Is shyne out of jail yet?


----------



## melange

I don't think so


----------



## TALLY 2.0

that sux. However, if he hadnt have gone to jail he wouldve just fallen off like all the other new york rappers from his time, but since he's in jail we still know his name.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I've never been a fan of  new york rappers except biggie and DMX. west coast and dirty south represent!!

Where the fuck are the cali rappers actually worth shit? fucking cali swag district can suck my dick. teach me how to dougie is a fun catchy song but come on where are the cali rappers with skills? 

Also the local Reno rappers are so fucking awful. are the local rappers from your guys areas suck too?


----------



## melange

^cali rap:

Nipsey Hussle- Hussle In The House


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne-Gossip


----------



## melange

MOBB DEEP  - GOT IT TWISTED


----------



## TALLY 2.0

I love me sum old skool NYC rappers.

A Tribe Called Quest
KRS-One
De La Soul

I downloaded some new rap by these rappers from LA. Theyre called OFWGKTA. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtOwSRGBMG8

AEP showed them to me. I think theyre pretty good.


----------



## bagochina

Runnin' (Dying To Live) - 2Pac (feat. Notorious B.I.G)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3V6arJZgFL4&feature=related


----------



## melange

Eminem-Hello


----------



## lonewolf13

trey songz - bottoms up


----------



## melange

Eminem- Cold Wind Blows


----------



## lonewolf13

damn melange  915 posts.  you gonna keep this thread going?


----------



## melange

"can't stop, won't stop"


----------



## D's

Notorious b.i.g.


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Shoot me down - The Carter III


----------



## slortaone

dead prez - hell yeah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoWDMAlQym4


----------



## slortaone

TALLY 2.0 said:


> I love me sum old skool NYC rappers.
> 
> A Tribe Called Quest
> KRS-One
> De La Soul
> 
> I downloaded some new rap by these rappers from LA. Theyre called OFWGKTA.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtOwSRGBMG8
> 
> AEP showed them to me. I think theyre pretty good.



good shit right here, aep knows whats up.

and no one can deny alot of hip hops greatest came from nyc

big l, big pun, nas, jay-z, wu-tang clan, mobb deep, kool g rap, rakim, jadakiss... just to name a few


----------



## Lucy Noeno

nas is the most overrated rapper of all time. I'm so sick of white kids being all like WU TANG AINT NUTTIN TA FUCK WIT 

big pun is the shit though


----------



## slortaone

im not saying hes the best but hes good, better than most...


----------



## We are all ONE

does this count , shit is tight


----------



## We are all ONE

on that note, song got played bu video is still tight


----------



## LivingOnValium

Necro - Who's Your Daddy [Uncut Vid][ Alexis Silver Cameo Appearance ] *WARNING* Must Be 18yrs Old Or Older To View


----------



## Warm n fuzzy

Wiz khalifa-this plane


----------



## slortaone

^ nice

im bumping rollin' up - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK86QDSxs2E

and on that note, im off to get blazed


----------



## D's

*Lil Wayne* - 6 Foot 7 Foot

funbannana


----------



## Warm n fuzzy

Haha yea wiz Khalifa and kid cudi are perfect to smoke to


----------



## Psyke

The second rapper in this song is me.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_pshnRCtkk


----------



## melange

Kanye West Ft. Lil Wayne, Big Sean & Drake- "All of The Lights" (Remix)


----------



## melange

LiL Wayne ft Kanye West,T.I & Jay Z - U Aint Neva Gotta Ask


----------



## Lucy Noeno

best rap album of the 2000's. I can listen to it front to back. 

people say Urban Legend was better but it had a lot of shit songs and he was trying too hard to be the next 2pac with some really half assed "meaningful" songs.


----------



## SkagKush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMN0d_ZGtGk&feature=related

slug

vowel movement


----------



## TALLY 2.0

ALL U NIGGAS AND ALL U HOES BETTER TAKE THAT SHIT TO MOUTHA FUCKIN TRIAL!!


lll


----------



## D's

Travis Porter - Bring it BACK


----------



## lonewolf13

Conejo - thee unforgiven


----------



## SkagKush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdD_EluLclk

atmosphere

superman


----------



## SkagKush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0Gn8hIdRl4

vast aire

look mom no hands


----------



## Bill

TALLY 2.0 said:


> ALL U NIGGAS AND ALL U HOES BETTER TAKE THAT SHIT TO MOUTHA FUCKIN TRIAL!!
> 
> 
> lll



lol mr bigg


*NSFW*: 



I started selling dope back in 1986
I bought a Cadillac and put them thangs on that bitch
The brains blowed out with them whited leather seats
Fienders screaming for that butter cause that other shit is weak

I was only 17 had the neighborhood hooked
Had em stealing out they crib *cause my crack tasted like ribs*
I'm up in the morning with tha rest of these rookies
You out here selling these dimes bitch I'm out here selling these cookies


----------



## melange

AHHHAHAHAHAH

such a good song:


"Left my mama 20,000 for my babies and the bill money,
I'm in the attic smoking weed cuz I think this shit is still funny"


----------



## melange

Travis Barker - City of Dreams (featuring Clipse & Kobe)


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

can't believe it, but I'm agreeing with Rico here.  King was probably my fav. rap album of the 2000's....  even the commercial songs were hard.  

the beat from what you know about that was epic.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Childish Gambino - Freaks & Geeks


----------



## lonewolf13

wait wait wait. hold up. wasn't travis barker a pop/rock dude? blink 182?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Yeah.  He's done a lot of beats for hip hop/rap guys and just released a full album of him drumming while emcees do their thing.  It's surprisingly good.

 Joe Budden - Pump It Up


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbNYyO26xlU

Big Mike - Playa Playa

this beat gave me an eargasm


----------



## chinky

em-MMLP

50-get rich or die tryin

kanye-college dropout

wayne-the carter II

the game- documentary

lupe- the cool




king was good but all those are classics


----------



## chinky

throw country grammer up there too


----------



## chuchu

Red n meth- blackout 2. Travis should lay low a while tbh.


----------



## chinky

travis was on shade45 today with rude jude..shit was funny jude was ki nda clowning oin him and travis was gettin a lil pissed lol


----------



## slortaone

this thread turned to shit.

yall slippin.

i mean yo, travis barker? the fuck outta here with that shit


----------



## slortaone




----------



## EbowTheLetter

DELS - Shapeshift


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - 3 Peat


----------



## melange

DJ Khaled-We Takin' Over(Ft.T.I., Akon, Birdman, Lil Wayne, Fat Joe, Rick Ross)


----------



## melange

That's All She Wrote~T.I. ft. Eminem


----------



## melange

T.I ft Kanye West, Kid Cudi - Welcome To The World


----------



## melange

T.I. - "Poppin' Bottles" (ft. Drake)


----------



## chinky

slortaone said:


> this thread turned to shit.
> 
> yall slippin.
> 
> i mean yo, travis barker? the fuck outta here with that shit



travis got hiphop album out 


DJ Screw - High With The Blanksta Feat. Point Blank 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgWb1lhorq8


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne - Jumpin Out The Window (Remix)


----------



## melange

Kanye West Ft. Lil Wayne, Big Sean & Drake- "All of The Lights" (Remix)


----------



## Lucy Noeno

everyone needs to download the houston for dummies mix tape and the whut it dew mixtapes.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgR4jYqjpOs

juicy j yo legs


----------



## Busty St Clare

DJ Fly, World Champion and his motherfucking gold decks


----------



## Kenickie

Lucy Noeno said:


> everyone needs to download the houston for dummies mix tape and the whut it dew mixtapes.



the 'im from alabama' mixtape is pretty dope too


----------



## melange

Lil Wayne-I'm Going In


----------



## melange

DJ Khaled "Go Hard" featuring Kanye West & T-Pain


----------



## melange

Eminem-De Ja Vu


----------



## We are all ONE

day and night...gog played but I dont give a fuuuu


----------



## Pharcyde

Kenickie said:


> the 'im from alabama' mixtape is pretty dope too



link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StlMdNcvCJo


----------



## xstayfadedx

Donald Trump by Mac Miller (even though I prefer his older stuff)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74TFS8r_SMI


----------



## Pharcyde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHdWyL4va0E

Joe Pesci - Wiseguy


----------



## xstayfadedx

Slippin by DMX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q7nEho7zKk

use to be one of my songs when I was little haha.


----------



## We are all ONE

xstayfadedx said:


> when I was little .



LOL I dont believe you


----------



## xstayfadedx

We are all ONE said:


> LOL I dont believe you



shutttttt up ho.

go back to the corner bloody knees and make me money.


----------



## chinky

xstayfadedx said:


> Donald Trump by Mac Miller (even though I prefer his older stuff)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74TFS8r_SMI


yeah the new tape is ok i liked kids alot better



xstayfadedx said:


> Slippin by DMX
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q7nEho7zKk
> 
> use to be one of my songs when I was little haha.



'hows it goin down' was always my favorite dmx song


----------



## chinky

i know this isnt hip hop or rap but this is one of my favorite videos of alltime..if you havent seen it do yourself the favor and you are welcome

Rihanna - S&M 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdS6...earch_query=rihanna+s%26m&aq=f&has_verified=1


----------



## xstayfadedx

chinky said:


> yeah the new tape is ok i liked kids alot better
> 
> 
> 
> 'hows it goin down' was always my favorite dmx song




Yeah K.I.D.S was definitely a lot better.  It also sucks that everyone is already starting to hop up on his dick because of Donald Trump being on Itunes....  Oh well.

Yeah I have other favorite DMX songs too.  My father had every single one of his albums when I was younger so I was always listening to them.


----------



## chinky

what you think about chris webby

i like his tape better then millers


----------



## chinky

Chris Webby -Brim Low 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihm8YSdLHLU

chris webby ft mac miller- i need a dollar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylqNUIKUdIE

or you hear the mac miller diss? i guess he stole the beat from 'la la la' and didnt give the producers credit so they confronted him and a fight almost broke out

That Kid Era - Whack Miller 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcyFFF6R3gs


----------



## xstayfadedx

chinky said:


> Chris Webby -Brim Low
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihm8YSdLHLU
> 
> chris webby ft mac miller- i need a dollar
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylqNUIKUdIE
> 
> or you hear the mac miller diss? i guess he stole the beat from 'la la la' and didnt give the producers credit so they confronted him and a fight almost broke out
> 
> That Kid Era - Whack Miller
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcyFFF6R3gs



I heard of him before and I guess he's okay.  He's not bad but his diss rap was whack.  He should of went harder in my opinion.  I still prefer mac miller better but Chris Webby mix tape definitely beats best day ever.


----------



## chinky

that dis song wasnt by webby it was by 'that kid era'

miller and webby are cool and i will agree millers beats are better but chris webbys tape "the underclassman " is really good..heres a link to the stream http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=mcf25016&tid=1...peep it im sure if you like miller you will like this i mean theres not that many tracks you skip , i can hit play and just ride with it...webbys got like twice as many tapes as miller and i havent really listend to them all so i dont know what they all sound like but the one i posted is good...he just put out a new tape like a week ago and i listened to it once and its ok

pretty much the same topics..just a differnt flow and webbie doesnt have that stuffed up nose sounds


when you listen to alot of miller he starts to sound like wiz...and thats fine cause they went to the same school and all but i mean you shouldnt bite a dudes flow that you got such close ties with


----------



## xstayfadedx

chinky said:


> that dis song wasnt by webby it was by 'that kid era'
> 
> miller and webby are cool and i will agree millers beats are better but chris webbys tape "the underclassman " is really good..heres a link to the stream http://www.datpiff.com/pop-mixtape-player.php?id=mcf25016&tid=1...peep it im sure if you like miller you will like this...pretty much the same topics..just a differnt flow and webbie doesnt have that stuffed up nose sounds



Whoops and I meant to put that down instead of webby.  I was just looking at his name when listening to the diss.  I will take a listen to the whole mixtape after I only heard a few songs by him before.  Thanks for the link though.

I think if Webby's beats were better then I probably would like him a lot more.  Just some of the beats he raps over irk me.  His flow is really good though.  

I use to be from CT and some of my friends know him personally.  I just remembered to add.  My old friend Chris is a local rapper and I heard has done local things with him before.  He goes by C-Rico but yeah heres his mixtape I haven't checked it out yet though he just posted the link http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S3ESPVKN

http://www.youtube.com/user/CRico860#p/u/21/6GEGiRwzFyM  (his youtube channel)  This kid went to my school.


----------



## chinky

well miller got rostrom backin him up and webbie is doin his thing independently so that has something to do with it

when you got a label pushin and promoting you thats a big advantage over someone doin the shit themselves


----------



## chinky

Paul Wall - Smoke Weed Everyday [feat. Devin The Dude, and Z-Ro]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guRZvXSlwMw


----------



## xstayfadedx

chinky said:


> well miller got rostrom backin him up and webbie is doin his thing independently so that has something to do with it
> 
> when you got a label pushin and promoting you thats a big advantage over someone doin the shit themselves



Yeah I know what you mean.  Also with Mac Millers fan base of course everyone is going to be Mac is the best and bustin on anyone who tries to compete with him.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Andre N Andre by Andre Nickatina & Mac Dre
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jBgn5So3zQ


----------



## chinky

new 

Eminem - 50 Ways

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ix9THS9QhA4


----------



## atri

wacka flocka flame - hard in the paint (marty party PRUPLE remax)


----------



## slortaone

this thread started out good

it is now some real homo shit

fuck yourselves you fucking clowns


----------



## slortaone

*WOLF GANG!!!!!!*  i


----------



## atri




----------



## slortaone




----------



## slortaone

tits

someone has to liven this mother fucker up so help my fuck


----------



## ChronicHD

Apathy is dope.


----------



## slortaone

apathy sucks dead dogs dicks in hell


----------



## Lucy Noeno

should I make another thread or have we run out of hip hop? this thread took a nosedive


----------



## Kenickie

no shit what teh fuck happened here?

i'm gonna UA a bunch of the fucking crap and try and put this back on track...

now playing : Hood Nigga Gorilla Zoe

Numbers so Low Gucci Mane (from the I'm From Alabama mixtape, which i swear is the shit, download it.)

nevermind, we need another one.


----------

